# airwalkrr's Rise of the Runelords (IC)



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

*Chapter 1: Burnt Offerings*
It has only been a couple of days since you left Magnimar for the town of Sandpoint. You signed on with the caravan of one Aldern Foxglove, old money from Magnimar and from all looks and appearances, quite an important fellow. Your meeting with him was brief. He offered you a standard mercenary contract to protect his caravan, supplying you with food and lodging for your journey in addition to the modest sum of 2 silver pieces per day in exchange for your services. You have already spent much of the money on incidental expenses already, as Foxglove's contract said nothing about covering the cost of ale, grog, or the companionship of various women and men (whichever you preferred) along the way.

While the caravan consists of several dozen wagons and carts containing goods and supplies for the Swallowtail Festival celebrating the opening of Sandpoint's new cathedral, it's chief cargo (and most well-guarded) is a carriage-house whose windows are always draped. Whoever rides in the carriage must be a person of great interest and Foxglove has informed everyone to give it a wide berth unless specifically instructed otherwise. You have yet to catch a glimpse of who rides inside the mysterious carriage-house.

On the third night of your journey, you are nearly halfway to Sandpoint and staying at the Rushing Boar Inn when you strike up a conversation with several other individuals who, like yourself, have signed on as mercenaries to protect the caravan. It seems they have interests and ties to Sandpoint themselves, and, among other things, you have begun talking of forming an adventuring company.









*OOC:*


*Links*
Obsidian Portal Page
OOC Discussion

*Cast of Characters*
Devion Dawn Seeker, NG male human (Varisian) cleric of Sarenrae, played by      [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]
Duko Wrag, N male half-orc summoner, played by      [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION]
Marcas Vanator, LG male human (Shoanti) monk (zen archer), played by      [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]
Talashia, NG female human (Varisian) sorcerer (air elemental), played by      [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]
Vandalin, CG male human (mixed) rogue, played by      [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]
Vhir, CG male human (Shoanti) barbarian, played by      [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION]

*NPCs*
I reserve the pastel(ish) colors of Light Salmon, Golden Rod, Teal, Pale Turquoise, Light Blue, and Plum for my NPCs' dialogue. Please select other colors for your characters' IC speech.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2013)

Talashia is seated a little back towards the wall of the inn, a pewter mug in front of her as well as a wooden plate with the remains of the vegetables that were served with her supper. Evidently she doesn't care for the chickpeas. On the table by the flatware is a slim leatherbound book that she is writing something in, occasionally glancing up at the inn and the others at the table.

When everyone has assembled she blows the page dry, shakes off the pen onto the floor and caps the ink bottle. Briskly she closes the book, which lacks a visible title or symbol, and folds her hands over it.

Throughout the journey, she's been easily identified at a distance...the unusual combination of light brown skin and glossy white hair made her stand out, and her Varisian heritage is clearly evident in the graceful curves of her face and figure. Though not unfriendly when approached, she has kept to herself most of the time, content to walk along and enjoy the sights in her own little world. Despite being unarmored and armed only with the knife at her belt and the stout walking stick in her hand, she carries herself with all the confidence of a seasoned man at arms in a company of soldiers.

"So," she says slowly. Her voice was rich alto with just a little huskiness to it. "There's talk of us forming a company when we reach Sandpoint. What do you all think of that?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2013)

Danya, a comely lass of no more than 14 years stops by your table to check up on you. "Beggin' yer pardon, but will there be anythin' else for ya?" she asks meekly and politely. She seems to share a number of common features with the Rushing Boar Inn's owner, Danson, a scruffy man of many years and his alewife, Illya. You've noticed she is young and pretty and ever so delicate as she moves about the room. Perhaps she is not so accustomed to serving so many people. The tavern area is filled to capacity with all the caravan travelers and she and the other servers are quite busy. You've occasionally noticed a bawdy sell-sword pinching her ass or making lewd gestures or japes at her, to which she has meekly tried to escape back behind the bar.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 15, 2013)

Talashia gives the girl a sympathetic smile and shakes her head. She's no stranger to having had to put up with dirty old men's inappropriate affections. One would think that wizards and magi, being of sound and powerful minds, would be well equipped to refute the temptations of the body. One would be wrong.

"I'm fine, thank you," she assures Danya. "The food was quite good. My thanks to you and the cook."

She puts a few extra coins on the tray for the girl. Just copper, but something to make the night's labors a little more bearable. This close to home, Talashia was feeling upbeat and generous.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2013)

Vandalin is cheerful sort who seems to enjoy life on the road. He has obviously done this sort of work before and wears the fine chain shirt and pair of short swords comfortably. He is lean and wiry with the sharp features, dark hair and dark eyes of one born of Chelaxian stock. His clothes are well made and suited to traveling. He is clearly fascinated with the ruins and monuments along the road. He often pauses to read the ancient words carved in stone or sketch an unusual form. He chats amiably with nobles or peasants with equal grace and often asks what they know of the local monuments and legends. 

He responds to Talashia's question. "It seems we have similar intentions with regard to Sandpoint. Given the size of the place I expect we'll be stumbling over each other anyway, might as well work together." He frowns at the sell-sword's boorish behavior before continuing. "I have some experience with explorations and ancient writings that might be useful to the group." He scans the room looking for the Innkeep to see how he's responding to the boor if at all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2013)

[section]


Marcas leans back from his meal with a sigh of contentment, his plate completely cleaned . . . there’s not even a crumb to be found as evidence that the largish tray once held an entire roasted chicken, along with a trencher full of vegetables and gravy. ”Aaahhhmmm. Now *that* was a good meal. Best I’ve had in a while, in fact, and you can share that with your father and the cook Danya!” He looks around the room and speaks to the young girl in a more confidential voice. ”If any of these louts gives you enough trouble you need help, just you let me know, yeh?” He's a big man and moves with considerable grace; that, and the Shoanti tattoos covering his body lend credence to his claims that he could handle the lass' trouble if called upon.

He turns to the lovely Varisian woman sharing the table, eying her remaining chickpeas as Danya scoops up Talashia’s plate along with his. ”I think I like that idea, Talashia. We’ll need to be careful who we join forces with, though. Some of these caravan guards are not really pleasant folk. And some don’t really inspire confidence in their abilities. I’ve gotten comfortable with all of you,” he says, gesturing to the others at the table with him. ”I just don’t know about asking anyone else to join up.”​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 15, 2013)

[sblock=Duko Wrag]
[/sblock]

Duko says "I'm going to Sandpoint to help defend it against giants like those who destroyed my village. Beyond that, I have no plans. Think there might be profit in adventuring? Well, why not, then."

The heavily muscled, tattooed half-orc drinks deeply of the ale. He eats a good deal of roast beef too but it confuses him. _Why is it cooked so much? Tastes all right though._

He looks around, trying to understand local mating customs.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 16, 2013)

The dark haired Deivon appears to be the only one not shocked by the patrons behavior.  "It appears I'm to be travelling with a group of sticks in the mud" he say with a gleam in his eye.  "As for the group I think that would be a good idea."  Turing to waitress, "I'll have another glass of wine if you, please."  Nodding to Talishia, "Care to join me, striking one?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> "I'm fine, thank you," she assures Danya. "The food was quite good. My thanks to you and the cook."
> 
> She puts a few extra coins on the tray for the girl. Just copper, but something to make the night's labors a little more bearable. This close to home, Talashia was feeling upbeat and generous.



The girl stares at the coins almost in disbelief before quickly shoveling them off the tray and stuffing them into a pocket in her apron. "Uh, yes miss. Thank you, miss," she says with a curtsy.







Scotley said:


> He [Vandalin] scans the room looking for the Innkeep to see how he's responding to the boor if at all.



Danson the innkeep, by all appearances Danya's father as well, seems quite oblivious to the way the bawdy men are treating here. He is instead quite focused on keeping the vast number of patrons coming up to the bar to request ale, grog, or mead happy. He is either intentionally ignoring her, or simply has too much business on his hands to notice.







Mowgli said:


> Marcas leans back from his meal with a sigh of contentment, his plate completely cleaned . . . there’s not even a crumb to be found as evidence that the largish tray once held an entire roasted chicken, along with a trencher full of vegetables and gravy. ”Aaahhhmmm. Now *that* was a good meal. Best I’ve had in a while, in fact, and you can share that with your father and the cook Danya!” He looks around the room and speaks to the young girl in a more confidential voice. ”If any of these louts gives you enough trouble you need help, just you let me know, yeh?” He's a big man and moves with considerable grace; that, and the Shoanti tattoos covering his body lend credence to his claims that he could handle the lass' trouble if called upon.



"Oh, um, of course," Danya says shyly. "They're not all bad. Just a few of 'em. They don't scare me... much. I... I can handle meself."


rangerjohn said:


> The dark haired Deivon appears to be the only one not shocked by the patrons behavior.  "It appears I'm to be travelling with a group of sticks in the mud" he say with a gleam in his eye.  "As for the group I think that would be a good idea."  Turing to waitress, "I'll have another glass of wine if you, please."



"Oh, yes mister, or sir, beggin' yer pardon, as I'm afraid I don't know how to properly address ye. I'd be happy to bring that for ye. Only thing is, we don't got any of the nice Taldane red, just a Korvosan white, if that's alright with ye."

After gathering your plates, the girl heads back over to the bar and opens a hatch which you suppose leads to the cellar to fetch your drinks. While she is leaving, a small group of mercenaries wander in, an ale cask and ale skins among them, a few of them quite drunk. "Aye, but she's a pretty one, eh?" one of them says with a slur. "I wouldn't mind havin' a go at her, if ye know what I means," he says, nodding in Danya's direction. Then, turning to your table, he takes a keen look at Talashia. "She's not a bad-lookin' one herself. You, um, beheld to these men or are ye available? How much for a little romp, eh? I got the itch and I got the coin to satisfy."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2013)

Talashia eyes the men inscrutably for a moment, then looks at Deivon, deliberately ignoring them.

"No, thank you on the wine," she demurs. "And lets stick to 'Talashia' if we're to work together, hm?"

She then turns her attention back to the mercenaries.

"Gentlemen," the sorceress says, with irony thick in her voice. "Any other night, I would be happy to show you all such a time that you would all be lying insensate on the floor, smoldering, by the end." Her smile was a sharp thing, like a scimitar's edge.

"But alas, this is a special night for me, and not one I am willing to sully so. I am here with friends for a quiet evening of conversation. Find another table to pester."

With that, she sat back down and favored the others with a more genuine smile.

"Now, where were we? Right, a fellowship. As Vandalin pointed out, our aims in Sandpoint seem mutually compatible, if not identical." Talashia looked at the orc at the table with a slightly puzzled frown. "I am a little...curious though. Do you have some reason to suspect giants are threatening Sandpoint? It's quite some distance from the mountains, and has very little they would be interested in. I recall they had problems with goblins occasionally, but never giants."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> She then turns her attention back to the mercenaries.
> 
> "Gentlemen," the sorceress says, with irony thick in her voice. "Any other night, I would be happy to show you all such a time that you would all be lying insensate on the floor, smoldering, by the end." Her smile was a sharp thing, like a scimitar's edge.
> 
> "But alas, this is a special night for me, and not one I am willing to sully so. I am here with friends for a quiet evening of conversation. Find another table to pester."



The mercenaries stare at Talashia a bit awestruck for a moment before bursting into laughter. The drunken one who had propositioned her laughs most heartily of all. "Oh, ho ho! She takes us fer gentlemen when I name her a strumpet! Imagine that? Me, waving me colors like a lord."

The men all have a good laugh at that as well. "Well, come on then, *gentlemen,*" the drunken man japes, "let's see if our new title impresses any other comely wenches about. This one's obviously got a stick up her arse."

With that, they depart, laughing at their own silly joke.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 16, 2013)

Vhir rips into another chunk of meat held in both hands; forgoing the eating utensils on the table. The huge shoanti is on his second plate and looks like he has yet to slow down. Grease is smeared deep into his goatee where it mixes with sloshed mead. Setting the remains of his meal down he wipes his face with the back of one hairy arm before letting out a loud belch. "Good food, good drink, and good company. This is the best way to travel, yes? He grins at his fellows around the table. The uncivilized barbarian from the northern reaches of Varisia had a generally friendly nature which was in stark contrast to his warriors rage that would overtake him in the heat of battle. When not crushing the skulls of his opponents he made himself useful around the caravan in whatever role they needed. 
He reaches for another bread roll and tears it in half to use the other to sop up some grease from his plate. "Mafebe fandpoiunt don't need helfp." he says around a mouthful of bread. He chases it down with another swig and tries again. "Maybe Sandpoint don't need help. Maybe they are another sleepy town. What work do we find then eh? Kill rats for innkeepers? Feh!" He jabs his other piece of bread into his plate to punctuate his words. "Maybe there will be bandits we can kill!" He looks around the table with a gleam in his eye to see who is with him.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2013)

As the mercenaries approach, Vandalin shifts back from the table just a bit making sure he has room to draw his blades if needed. He leans in after the mercenaries move off. "The louts are out in force this evening. I suspect there will be trouble here before the night is over. I don't think this place is used to so much traffic. You handled that bunch smoothly, but they may be back." He takes a sip of his ale. "Striking one eh? Most apt I suspect," he mumbles with a wry grin. "Anyway Duko, this talk of giants is interesting. I've heard they are challenging foes indeed."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2013)

SelcSilverhand said:


> He reaches for another bread roll and tears it in half to use the other to sop up some grease from his plate. "Mafebe fandpoiunt don't need helfp." he says around a mouthful of bread. He chases it down with another swig and tries again. "Maybe Sandpoint don't need help. Maybe they are another sleepy town. What work do we find then eh? Kill rats for innkeepers? Feh!" He jabs his other piece of bread into his plate to punctuate his words. "Maybe there will be bandits we can kill!" He looks around the table with a gleam in his eye to see who is with him.






A dark-skinned woman still in plate and mail who looks to have at least a little Mwangi blood turns around from her table behind you. Her helm lies on the table, her sword sheathed, and a large shield rested against the table. "Sleepy town Sandpoint?" she bellows in a deep voice, "many pardons for interruption, but perhaps have not heard of Late Unpleasantness you. Of bandits have little problem they. But of goblins and other troubles have many they." Her accent is only faint, but her manner of speaking is quite foreign, though she seems to understand the Common Tongue well enough.

"Allow to make me introductions. Paladin of Shimye-Magalla, Sinkitah my name. Much like Desna yours is he. Follow the old ways of homeland I. Know much of this Late Unpleasantness do I. Spent several years in Sandpoint did I. And much disaster for them was it. Began first with a string of murders did it. Killed within a month were twenty-five townsfolk. Last victim was old sheriff Casp Avertin. Found bodies in island north did guards. Slain by local eccentric man Stoot were they. Sacrificed many of the tongues and eyes of victims to unspeakable winged demon found they. Then came fire. Great and mighty was it. Claimed several buildings did the fire, including cherished town chapel. Slain in fire were loved high priest Ezakien and daughter Nualia. Do try to ignore it now, do Sandpoint people. But hangs as a pall over the town does great evil. And recently tales of goblin raids increasing have heard I. Offer to join you would I. But beyond Sandpoint does lie my business."
[sblock=Knowledge (religion) DC 15]The deity known to the Banuwat Mwangi as Shimye-Magalla is a unique janiform incarnation of both Desna and Gozreh. They worship the two as one god with two aspects or faces.[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Whenever I include an sblock with a skill check included, you may roll the skill check if you are a) trained in the skill, b) the skill can be attempted untrained or c) the skill DC is 10 or less. Sometimes further sblocks with higher DCs will be embedded. You need not roll multiple times. Simply use your result and reveal the highest possible DC you have rolled. This will commonly be used for things like Knowledge checks or Perception checks to save time. It should go without saying, but revealing the sblock without rolling a check or failing the check simply spoils the suspense and fun.


----------



## kinem (Oct 17, 2013)

"Well met, Sinkitah." Duko extends a hand in greeting. "I don't know about Sandpoint, but I have heard rumors of giants being seen in places where they didn't used to go. Orc talk, you might say, and I admit that's not always reliable, but when I hear the same thing from different people, I tend to believe it. Something's stirring the giants up. New leader maybe; who knows? As for fighting giants, I'll be honest - when they came to Rogan, we fought them, and we lost. I lost many friends. Sandpoint's bigger though. More fighters, surround 'em, wear 'em down. If they do come I'll get my revenge or die trying." He shrugs, as if not much caring which.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 17, 2013)

[section]


”Right you are, Vhir. An excellent way to travel.” He sits quietly as the mercs make their scene, but his face shows his true feelings for the brief moment before Talashia puts them in their place. Still, his eyes follow the young server as she makes her rounds; his bow is in easy reach in case anyone makes trouble for her that she can't manage.

When the strangely accented voice speaks from the other table, the Monk turns to attend. He nods as she speaks. "A pleasure, Sinkitah. It sounds as though there'll be work for us in Sandpoint, sure enough."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge: Religion (1d20+4=8)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2013)

Talashia is silent, just gaping at the paladin and her news. The shock is naked on her face...unusual for someone who's tried to be so reserved so much of the time.

"Old Casp _Avertin_?!" she finally manages to blurt in disbelief. "Dead?! Nualia and her..." She seems to shrink a little in her chair...then a change takes hold, and she comes to her feet. The shock and devastation parting way before determination and growing anger.

"One man did not kill twenty five people," Talashia says firmly, her ice-blue eyes fixed on the paladin. "Do you know what happened? Were his accomplices caught? Killed? And..." even in her gathering fury a stab of fear sparked behind her eyes. "Do you know the names of anyone else who was killed?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2013)

"Sad times indeed my friends." Deivon intones.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge Relegion (1d20+4 = 9) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4260785/
Local Knowledge Goblins (1d20+0 = 5) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4260787/

Knowledge rolls?  What knowledge? [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 17, 2013)

Vhir wrinkles his brow in concentration as he tries to follow the woman's strange accent. Her gossip about the town makes the place sound far more interesting than a sleepy fishing hovel he had pictured. "Many deaths, burned holy ground. Very bad. Makes the spirits restless. Bad luck place, this town. Needs a strong holy man to guide them to rest." He looks over at Devion, recognizing him as a spiritual guide of these Varisians. "Maybe up to you. They are your people. Think you are able?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2013)

Vandalin remains uncharacteristically silent as the Paladin tells her tale and the others respond. His tone is gruff and he fixes each of his companions with a firm gaze.  "It sounds as if this little adventuring company is going to have a lot more work to do than we first envisioned. Is everyone still committed? I don't want anyone at my back who's gonna fold when the going gets tough."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2013)

kinem said:


> "Well met, Sinkitah." Duko extends a hand in greeting. "I don't know about Sandpoint, but I have heard rumors of giants being seen in places where they didn't used to go. Orc talk, you might say, and I admit that's not always reliable, but when I hear the same thing from different people, I tend to believe it. Something's stirring the giants up. New leader maybe; who knows? As for fighting giants, I'll be honest - when they came to Rogan, we fought them, and we lost. I lost many friends. Sandpoint's bigger though. More fighters, surround 'em, wear 'em down. If they do come I'll get my revenge or die trying." He shrugs, as if not much caring which.



"Yes, orc talk would call it I. Yet live in east of Sandpoint do giants. Come a day when giants come down from the hills may there. And need of heroes in that time will Sandpoint."


Mowgli said:


> When the strangely accented voice speaks from the other table, the Monk turns to attend. He nods as she speaks. "A pleasure, Sinkitah. It sounds as though there'll be work for us in Sandpoint, sure enough."



"Enough work think I. Must be expunged this evil. Auspicious is timing, within so little time so many casualties. Though denied by of Sandpoint people, detect many lingering auras of evil did I. Yet charge mine is not Sandpoint, though help to offer did wish I. At time, track down what evil could I, offered I. Assisted in finding Stoot, known by then as Chopper, did I."



Shayuri said:


> Talashia is silent, just gaping at the paladin and her news. The shock is naked on her face...unusual for someone who's tried to be so reserved so much of the time.
> 
> "Old Casp _Avertin_?!" she finally manages to blurt in disbelief. "Dead?! Nualia and her..." She seems to shrink a little in her chair...then a change takes hold, and she comes to her feet. The shock and devastation parting way before determination and growing anger.
> 
> "One man did not kill twenty five people," Talashia says firmly, her ice-blue eyes fixed on the paladin. "Do you know what happened? Were his accomplices caught? Killed? And..." even in her gathering fury a stab of fear sparked behind her eyes. "Do you know the names of anyone else who was killed?"



"Sad story, but true is it. Live there in town during Late Unpleasantness did I. Share in your commissary for loss of Sheriff Avertin do I. Was a follower of good law that man. Was last victim of Chopper, until discovered was true identity. And kill twenty-five *did* one man. Was truly Stoot, for beheld evidence with my own eyes did I. Found were no accomplices, nor any sign. After was done thorough investigation, burned to the ground was Stoot's house, collapsed was his basement. And known were other victims to I. Was one Marsha Delving. Another Orbin Colt, was old stablemaster he. Indeed were unfortunate times."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2013)

Talashia's face twists, and she falls forward a little, planting her palms on the tabletop. Sparks crackle between her splayed fingers and etch an outline of her hands in the surface of the wood before she yanks them off and stands up straight again. Her face smooths over into an expressionless mask, and her demeanor turns cold and hard.

"There are farmers," she says in a tightly controlled voice, "They live northeast of the town but often visit friends or trade in the market square. Trand Wittend and his wife Pella. What of them? And...there was a girl, Ameiko. She's foreign born. Are they..." her voice caught once, and she paused for a second to finish her sentence, "...are they all right?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> "There are farmers," she says in a tightly controlled voice, "They live northeast of the town but often visit friends or trade in the market square. Gavin Samet and his wife Vida. What of them? And...and the innkeeper. Ameiko. She's foreign born. Are they..." her voice caught once, and she paused for a second to finish her sentence, "...are they all right?"



A look of dismay falls upon Sankitah's face at the mention of the farmers, "Know not farmers Samet I; as to their well-being cannot say I." However, at the mention of Ameiko, the paladin has better tidings. "But well and prosperous Ameiko is know I, though seems a disappointment to father is she. An adventurer became she, and owner of Rusty Dragon now is she."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Vandalin remains uncharacteristically silent as the Paladin tells her tale and the others respond. His tone is gruff and he fixes each of his companions with a firm gaze.  "It sounds as if this little adventuring company is going to have a lot more work to do than we first envisioned. Is everyone still committed? I don't want anyone at my back who's gonna fold when the going gets tough."




Deivon responds,"If what Serenrae has shown me comes to pass, more than you can know.  I cannot speak for others, but as for myself, I am fully committed to this course.  While I cannot speak for others, you were all in the visions."
  He adds with a smirk, "just so you know, it was not all bad.  We have our joys coming as well."


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2013)

"What exactly did you see in the visions?" Duko inquires. "As for me, I'm in. Not like I have a village to go back to anyway."

_No one offered any sympathy for my recent losses. No doubt that is due to racism_ Duko thinks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2013)

[section]


Marcas looks around at the others as they answer Vandalin's query, and nods himself. ”I'm in as well. I'm not from Sandpoint, but my family's traveled through often, and there's usually a cousin or two in town.”

_So much loss in our small group. Duko lost his entire village to giants, and now Talashia's friends from Sandpoint have fallen prey to a murderer. Doubtless they can handle it; they don't seem like the sort to welcome sympathy._

He listens intently for Deivon's answer regarding his visions.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2013)

Deivon replies,"Various scenes of the people gathered here, some fighting, some carousing, horrific sights all jumbled and chaotic.  It only by our unique appearances that I am able to recognize them.  They may come to pass or they may not.  Nothing is solid with visions of the future.  Mostly, I just know it is "right" us being here.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2013)

Deivon looks to Marcus, "My family too traveled greatly, perhaps I knew some there.  But it has been long since I traveled with the people."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2013)

The caravan master, Aldern Foxglove steps up from his table, which is surrounded by his guards and compatriots. "Alright then, people. The worst leg of our journey is over as the rest is downhill. For the next two days, possibly less if we are lucky and the weather is fair, travel should be much smoother. But don't be tempted to slacken your pace. I must have the caravan in Sandpoint within two days in order to have time to set up for the festival. If you fall behind, you'll be left to your own devices. I warn you bandits are scarce in these parts, but there's been a great deal of talk about goblins, wretched little creatures. If you spy one there are most certain half a dozen or more hidden nearby. You don't want to become a goblin's next meal. Their appetites are said to be voracious. It's time we all got to bed. Those of you with rooms should head up to them now. And those staying outside should head to your tents for some shut-eye. We start moving at the crack of dawn and I expect you all to be up and ready by then!"

Foxglove's tone is charming and friendly, but he leaves no hint of toleration of nonsense. It would be best to do as he says and be ready by dawnbreak.

Sankitah rises, collects her things and nods to your group, "A pleasure to speak with you was it. Wish you good fortune and happy hunting in Sandpoint do I. Must away to my horse attend I. _Ndawa Ch'king_, friends."

[sblock=Linguistics DC 15 or Polyglot language]"Ndawa Ch'king" is a Bonuwat phrase meaning "Blessed peace upon you." It is commonly used as a blessing to ward off evil, but also less commonly in the sealing of pacts.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2013)

[section]


”Well, that's it for me my friends. I'm on first watch over the caravan tonight and need to go stand my shift. Sleep well and wake." Marcas rises and makes his way out to the caravan, where he stands his night watch before turning in to his bedroll a couple of hours later.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2013)

Talashia is quiet during the farewells as she grapples with the news. She bids a shellshocked farewell to the paladin, but her nod of acknowledgement to Aldus is distracted...perfunctory.

Her 'good night' isn't much more than a mumble, and then she's on her way upstairs to her room.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 18, 2013)

A good night to you all" Deivon calls out as he makes his way upstairs.


----------



## kinem (Oct 18, 2013)

"Good night everyone, and good luck to you, Sinkitah" Duko says, stretching his arms up as he stands. He grabs his axe and heads upstairs.

In his room, he calls his companion to his side. The red cat-like creature appears on the floor next to his bed. "Lax, looks like we'll have our work cut out for us. Goblins too, maybe. Good night, bud."  As Duko sleeps, the creature relaxes, laying down, yet alert for signs of trouble.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2013)

"A pleasant rest to you all then, for it seems we may have little enough of that in Sandpoint." He raises his mug and offers up a toast. "My condolences for those who have been lost and Desna's blessing on our enterprise." He drains the remains of his drink and makes his way to bed.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2013)

The very next morning, Foxglove's barking can be heard loudly before you even awake. His voice breaks the dark before dawn, and you can tell the teamsters are already hitching their wagons and preparing to move. Many of the mercenaries are moving more slowly, having drunk their fair share of spirits the night before. However, a few fastidious ones have beaten you to the caravan and are standing ready to march, among them, the dark-skinned woman, Sinkitah. She is mounted atop a horse and fully armored, helmed with a lavender-plumed hounskull, visor raised. The more lecherous mercenaries who had picked on Danya the night before are among the last to don their armor and make their way to the caravan. Foxglove chastises them brutally for their tardiness, calling them louts and drunks, and even going so far as to order one to dunk his head in the horse trough before beginning down the road. When the mercenary refuses blearily, Foxglove orders two of his personal guard to oblige the man, and he ends up soaked down to his lower torso. The drunkard coughs and spurts afterwards, and many of the more lazy men quickly sober up.

You make good time along the road, clear skies and no barriers block your way, save a single tree which has fallen yet is quickly moved aside by teamsters and their porters. As you near the town of Sandpoint, the footprint of civilization upon the Lost Coast grows more clear. Farmlands in the outlying moors and river valleys grow more numerous, and the blue-green waters of the Varisian Gulf bear more and more fishing vessels upon the waves. Passage over creeks and rivers is more often accomplished by wooden bridge than ford, and the Lost Coast Road itself grows wider and better­ kept.

By the early part of the second day out from the Rushing Boar, you find yourself in the rocky tors on the outskirts of Sandpoint. The town is invisible from the road, but Foxglove insists you are very close, and those among you who have lived in Sandpoint recognize many familiar landmarks. A few hours after dawn, Foxglove calls for the final halt. "Across that next hill is Sandpoint, men and women," he addresses the caravan as the horses are watered and everyone stops for a quick bite and swig from their waterskins. "We will be upon the town in an hour. You'll receive your pay once we are inside the gates and the cargo is unloaded. I thank you all for your contribution to yet another successful journey. I know the going has been a little slow, especially with the breaking of so many wagon wheels early along the way, but those of you who have persevered and not slowed us down will be rewarded. I've already instructed Paymaster Passang thusly. I hope you all enjoy the Swallowtail Festival, may Desna bless us all!"

With that, a general cheer arises from the caravan teamsters, porters, and guards. The last leg of your journey is almost complete.

After the final halt, you come across the large upthrust limestone pavements known as the Devil's Platter and the arc of the rocky outcroppings and lightly forested hilltops that rise up just east of town, and as promised, as the final bend in the road is rounded, Sandpoint's smoking chimneys and bustling streets greet your caravan with open arms and the promise of warm beds, a welcome sight indeed after having spent the last few days on the Lost Coast Road.

In under an hour, you find yourself inside the gates of Sandpoint. The porters begin unloading their goods at a nearby warehouse while other wagons make their way to taverns, inns, and shops, all carrying supplies for the coming festival. The half-orc paymaster, Passang gives each of you a single gold coin as a bonus for your fastidiousness along the road. You are now free to wander the town, see its sights, and enjoy the festival mood which is already buzzing around the townsfolk. It is the 20th of Rova. The festival is two days away, yet all around you folks are wishing you blessings of Desna, draping you with wreaths of mache' butterflies, and acting sincerely cheerful. It is as if the Late Unpleasantness about which you heard is completely forgotten to them.

One of your first sights upon crossing the Sandpoint Bridge and entering the gates is the Rusty Dragon. This large structure is Sandpoint's oldest inn, notable for the impressive (and quite rusty) iron dragon that looms on the building's roof, doubling as a lightning rod and decoration. You also note that nearby are the Goblin Squash Stables, the sign above it's door perpetuating the greatest fears of the lowly goblin-being trampled underfoot by a horse, the Two Knight Brewery, from which delicious smells of mead, ale and rum greet your senses, the Sandpoint Boutique, a shop selling all manner of clothing, weapons, toys, artwork, books, and tools imported from throughout the world, and the Feathered Serpent, a cramped and cluttered shop smelling of a strange mixture of incense, spice, and dust.









*OOC:*


We have now moved to Sandpoint for future encounters from this point onward, as there was nothing of interest happening between the Rushing Boar Inn and Sandpoint. For the next two days in-character, I encourage you all to explore the town of Sandpoint, meet the local NPCs, get familiar with the town's locales, and generally familiarize yourself with the place. This is an open-ended sandbox style roleplay at this point. The purpose is for you, the players, and your characters, to get to know the town which will be a centerpiece of the campaign. You will note I have updated the wiki with a map and key for the town of Sandpoint. I have provided brief hooks for what I consider to be the most important locations for adventurers. Refer to the map and check out the locations of interest to your character.

I would prefer we run this without your characters splitting up, as experience has taught me that PBP can be difficult for everyone to know what is going on when the group is divided and at separate locations. If you like, I can open up separate threads for individual actions you would prefer to do solo, but I would much prefer to keep as much of the interaction here in this thread. So I offer this as an option only if you are starting to feel bored following other characters around. Please don't be shy. I want to keep everyone interested in what is going on.

Consider your daily wages for travel along the road spent on incidentals and part of your upkeep. However, the gold piece bonus coin is yours to keep and may be added to your inventory.

   [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], would you mind switching to a different, brighter or paler color with more contrast against the dark background of the Legacy style I use to view EN World? My eyes have difficulty seeing what Vandalin is saying.


----------



## kinem (Oct 19, 2013)

Duko takes Passang aside to speak privately with him for a moment.

[sblock=airwalkrr]"So, there aren't many of us in this town, are there? How is our kind treated here? And, is there anywhere in town where half-orcs tend to hang out? Thanks."[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 19, 2013)

The large barbarian laughs uproariously at the sight of the wet mercenary, wholly approving of employers manner of dealing with him. He had arisen before the sun and gone outside, as was his custom, and waited patiently for the sun to creep above the horizon and lighten the sky. He had performed this ritual every morning while traveling with the caravan. When one of the nightwatch had asked him what he was doing, he replied that someone must watch to "Make sure it comes up."
As the entertainment ends and the caravan moves out Vhir takes up a position near the front of the line. His sure, long strides eat up the miles between them and the town of Sandpoint. After the stories from last night he is both eager to see the festival but also unsure he wants to enter a cursed town. Finally, over the top of the last rise he spots the destination. The first thing he notices is the vast gulf of water sparkling in the sunlight. This was the first time he had been this close to the ocean, coming from a landlocked tribe in the hills near the mountains. The sight is so breathtaking he nearly misses the small town nestled at the edge. It looks quite large from here, reminding him of a meeting of the Quah's when his tribes gather in one place. While he stares he is nearly trod on by a horse pulling a cart and has to quickly hop aside. 

Inside the gates he looks around eagerly at all the strange people and the buildings. He accepts his coin and tosses it in one meaty fist. Where to go first when there was so much to see? His road parched mouth helped make up his mind for him. "Ale and mead!" he roars to his companions. "I have a mighty thirst and dust to clear from my throat. Talashia knows the way, let us go and toast our good fortune!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2013)

Talashia, having paused inside the gates to look around and fit the town to her hazy memories, looks at Vhir quizzically, then waves a hand towards the Rusty Dragon.

"There, the building with the dragon on top. You can't miss it. I have some things I need to do before I toast anything though. If you're still there when I'm done, then we can see about that."

She hesitated then, but only for a moment. Ameiko would be at the Dragon, but she doubted the noble-born would recognize her...they hadn't even been playmates when younger, really. And Ameiko might know about her parents, but would probably not. Just another pair of farmers. There were no shortage of them out in the fields, and nothing remarkable to set her parents aside. No, but the general store. Her father went there regularly...or the blacksmith. Yes, that would be fine. The store first.

Having got her bearings, Talashia headed off into town at a brisk walk that was not far from a jog. Had it not been for the fear at the answer she'd get, perhaps it would have been a run.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 21, 2013)

Vhir has a companion in the predawn, after all Serenrae is goddess of the sun, this is when Deivon gives his devotions.  Deivon shakes his head at the drunk.  Drinking is one thing not holding your liquor is another.  But then he remembers the direction of Serenrae, "come now there is no need to be as harsh as all that.  Serenrae bids us to forgive."  Turning to the guard, "You must be willing to change your ways however." 

Deivon was also thinking of the Rusty Dragon, upon arriving at Sandpoint, but Talishia departure gives him pause.  "Are you alright Talishia,  do you really think we should break the company at this time?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2013)

Talashia pauses and gives Deivon a querying, confused look over her shoulder.

"I'm fine, Deivon. And the company isn't 'breaking.' I just have some things I need to do, and there's no need to haul the rest of you along to deal with my personal business."

She nods at the Rusty Dragon.

"I'll find you when I'm done. It shouldn't be overly long."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2013)

Vandalin is a bit more circumspect in his enjoyment of the boorish mercenary's treatment, but enjoy it he does. He strides along over the two days his eyes always turned outward looking for trouble, but also interesting monuments. As the approach the town and the festival his excitement naturally grows. 

"I second you motion Vhir, lets go cut the road dust with a toast and see what this town has to offer. I take it this dragontoped establishment is to be our base of operations? Let's see the quality of their cellars and larder."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2013)

kinem said:


> Duko takes Passang aside to speak privately with him for a moment.
> 
> [sblock=airwalkrr]"So, there aren't many of us in this town, are there? How is our kind treated here? And, is there anywhere in town where half-orcs tend to hang out? Thanks."[/sblock]



[sblock=kinem]"You are correct. There are not many of orc blood in Sandpoint, but I have found they treat us warmly enough. I occasionally get an odd stare, but I do not live here. I only travel here when Mr. Foxglove requires. Usually, I only pass through for a night. The inns and taverns here seem to respect all races well enough. Do not worry, my friend. I doubt you will have any difficulty with these people. They are humble and gracious folk." Passang is genial in tone and intelligent in his response. Duko senses that he likely has more human than orc in him. His skin is much paler and less green than Duko's. It actually has more of a dark shade than green. He could almost certainly pass for human were it not for the tusks that protrude from his jaw.[/sblock]





As Talashia heads off, the rest of you proceed inside the Rusty Dragon to rest for a bit and perhaps have a bite for lunch. The tavern is welcoming and warm. A fire burns in the hearth, helping to take a chill off the constant breeze coming in from the harbor. Ale and mead flow freely here at very competitive prices, better than those you saw on the road at the Rushing Boar. You note many of the two dozen or so guards who were posted around the caravan are already spending the lion's share of their money here on food, spirits, and wenches. A kindly wench greets you as soon as you find a spare table. She has red hair, a freckled face, and an ample, freckled bosom. "Well met, travelers! My name's Felsi. What can I do for ye this fine day? Ale and bread all around? A bit of cheese perhaps? I've got a lovely spiced mutton stew brewin' that will be fit to eat very soon! Comin' in with the caravan are ye? So many new faces comin' in to town fer the festival. Lots of folks comin' in soon I expect. Seems like mostly the guards right now. But I bet the teamsters and porters will be fillin' this place up in no time, so now's the best time to eat!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 22, 2013)

Deivon smiles at Felsi "All the above and room for later."   He says with a wink.  "Here a silver for your trouble."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2013)

"Thank ye, mister. Desna's blessings upon ye. I'll be back with the ale, bread, and cheese quick as you will," the wench says with a smile, pocketing the silver.

You notice a bawdy sell-sword pinch her ass as he walks by on the way to the kitchen, but unlike the meek Danya, Felsi slaps one of them upside the head as she walks by, flatly knocking him to the floor. His fellows laugh heartily at the wench's strong arm, calling him a weakling and a fool. The dullard stumbles back into his chair. He will no doubt be careful to take heed of what secrets may lie in his next drink. "I'm no whore!" Felsi proclaims proudly. "You'd do well to remember that," she scolds. Felsi then proceeds to the kitchen to get your potations.





A few moments later, a furious looking woman of dark hair, yellow skin, and curious heritage (a touch of Tien blood at the least) storms out of the kitchen and grabs the offending sell-sword by the cuff of his shirt, barely breaking her stride as she drags him to the door. The lout is too stunned to react, and the woman tosses him outside almost effortlessly. She smiles coldly at him, "You're no longer welcome at the Rusty Dragon, you swine. No one bothers my girls while supping at my tables. Now get out, before I call the guard on you! And if I see you again, I won't leave you with teeth to chew your food."

As the sell-sword cravenly hobbles away, the woman turns to the rest of her patrons as she dusts off her hands. The sell-sword's jerkin was dusty from travel. "I apologize for the commotion. Let's try to play nice, now. There's plenty of food and drink for all, at very reasonable prices," she notes with a wink, "but I don't suffer foolishness or louts at my tavern. Any of you get any ideas about touching my girls without their consent and I may just rip your manhood off. Savvy?"

Her words are met with solemn nods and a few abashed stares downward. A few of the men even clap in approval. "Alright now, let's all buck up and get back to feasting! The Swallowtail Festival is coming soon. I promise there will be ale and bread for all! Many celebrations are in order!"

She snaps her fingers and a wench brings her a cup of something from behind the bar. "Now," she begins, "let us toast to the re-opening of the Sandpoint Cathedral and our grand patron, Desna, Song of the Spheres. _Let each dream be a bright star in the night sky of your mind, and let it light your path in the day._" Her prayer is met with a general cheer from the crowd and followed with a drink to Desna.

[sblock=Diplomacy (gather information) DC 10 or Knowledge (local) DC 8]This woman is Ameiko Kaijitsu, owner of the Rusty Dragon.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2013)

[section]


Marcas strolls along with the others as the caravan enters Sandpoint and everyone disbands to their respective destinations. He pockets the gold piece so generously tossed out by the caravan master, and quietly joins the other members of 'the Sandpoint Six,' as he's come to think of their little group. _A fine group of companions with whom to enjoy the festival!_

As they enter the _Dragon_ and are greeted by the spectacle of the drunken lout being tossed out on his arse, the big Shoanti nods in approval of the Inn Mistress' actions. He leads the way to a table and enthusiastically puts in an order for the promised stew and a small ale.​[/section]

Knowledge (Local) (1d20+5=11)
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 22, 2013)

Ameiko is feisty as ever I see.  Deivon thinks.  Glad I'm not on her badside.

[sblock=OOC] Diplomacy check 12 [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2013)

OOC [sblock]Diplomacy Check (1d20+1=18)[/sblock]

"Well met Felsi. I'll have the bread and a mug now and the mutton stew when its ready. I'd like a room for the week as well."

Vandalin shakes his head and smiles at the eviction of the lout._ I wonder if that was staged to keep the rest of us in line?_ He asks a fellow at a nearby table who looks like a local tradesman about the lady taking charge. He settles back to people watch and enjoy the food and drink.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 23, 2013)

Plopping himself down into one of the chairs Vhir looks about the room appreciatively. It looked to be a fine drinking hall, as large as his own people's largest tents. After Deivon orders and the waitress hurries away he looks her up and down appreciatively. _A fine looking lass I wouldn't mind having set on my knee._ Seeing the sellsword get slapped and tossed out on his ear however reminds him that he better keep his hands to himself. Sighing at the loss, he drums his fingers on the table and awaits his food and drink. When it arrives he too digs through his pouch for enough coin to pay for a room for a few days. "Felsi, what excitement is there to be had in town here? What do you do when you're not working eh? he says with his most winning smile. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Diplomacy on Felsi (1d20+1=15)
Know. Local check. (1d20=5)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> Marcas strolls along with the others as the caravan enters Sandpoint and everyone disbands to their respective destinations. He pockets the gold piece so generously tossed out by the caravan master, and quietly joins the other members of 'the Sandpoint Six,' as he's come to think of their little group. _A fine group of companions with whom to enjoy the festival!_
> 
> As they enter the _Dragon_ and are greeted by the spectacle of the drunken lout being tossed out on his arse, the big Shoanti nods in approval of the Inn Mistress' actions. He leads the way to a table and enthusiastically puts in an order for the promised stew and a small ale.






"Stew and ale for you, mister. Very good, mister!" Felsi nods as she brings out some bread.







Scotley said:


> "Well met Felsi. I'll have the bread and a mug now and the mutton stew when its ready. I'd like a room for the week as well."



"Well here's yer bread," Felsi says, setting it down on the table, "I figured everyone would want a bit of that. Fresh-baked by Henric Cook and hot out of the oven! And I'll let Miss Kaijitsu know you'd like a room."


Scotley said:


> Vandalin shakes his head and smiles at the eviction of the lout._ I wonder if that was staged to keep the rest of us in line?_ He asks a fellow at a nearby table who looks like a local tradesman about the lady taking charge. He settles back to people watch and enjoy the food and drink.



Felsi is coming back with your ale about the time the owner is tossing the sell-sword out the door. She smiles and winks at Vandalin as it happens. Whether she can tell what Vandalin is thinking or by sheer coincidence, she says, "Most of the locals know not to bother Miss Kaijitsu's servin' folk. But every once in a while an out-of-towner comes in who doesn't know her reputation and steps out of line. She's a tough one though, and always makes sure to set things straight right away. Not the first time she's had to do it in the last few days. Another caravan came from up north a couple days before yours and one of their porters tried to molest lil' Anca. Miss Kaijitsu blackened his eye fer that one! I'm sure you're not the kind to mistreat women though. You look like the dashing sort," she flirts.







SelcSilverhand said:


> Plopping himself down into one of the chairs Vhir looks about the room appreciatively. It looked to be a fine drinking hall, as large as his own people's largest tents. After Deivon orders and the waitress hurries away he looks her up and down appreciatively. _A fine looking lass I wouldn't mind having set on my knee._ Seeing the sellsword get slapped and tossed out on his ear however reminds him that he better keep his hands to himself. Sighing at the loss, he drums his fingers on the table and awaits his food and drink. When it arrives he too digs through his pouch for enough coin to pay for a room for a few days.



 Vhir notes that the tavern is about half-full at the moment. The lunch crowd is starting to trickle in and most of the mercenaries on Foxglove's caravan have decided to spend their coin here. The place looks like it could seat near 50 people, and is well-staffed to accommodate that many. A dozen wenches and waiters work or stand ready to take orders, and the kitchen is already cooking hot, the welcome smell of spices and stew rushing out to fill your nostrils.







SelcSilverhand said:


> "Felsi, what excitement is there to be had in town here? What do you do when you're not working eh? he says with his most winning smile.



"Excitement? Well, look around you! There's all sorts of excitement to found right here in the Rusty Dragon. In the afternoon, we have games to entertain the patrons, and at night we usually have a minstrel sing or play songs. We move the tables to the sides and have a great deal of dancing and merriment. And besides all that, what better pastime than drinking ale and mead eh? And there's plenty of other things to do in town. If you like books or seek knowledge, you might want to visit The Way North, our town library, or visit Brodert Quink, a sage from Magnimar who's settled here. Of course, I myself find these things plenty boring, but I've had more than a few folk ask me about 'em so I've come to know how to answer. If you want to do a bit of shopping, we have a smith, a wheel and wainwright, tannery, armory, alchemist and many other shops. The Feathered Serpent is a particularly fancy place, specializing in magical items of all sorts! If you like a good show, then Sandpoint is a fine place to be. We've got more than a small bit of culture here. The Sandpoint Theater is the pride of our little town. Cyrdak Drokkus features one of the most impressive theaters this side of Varisia. I've been told it competes with some of the finest playhouses in Magnimar, and that's saying something! If you're seeking companionship, the Pixie's Kitten is happy to offer escorts, both men and women. The madame Tesarani is quite protective of her escorts though, and it's not a good idea to get on the bad side of her Shoanti bouncers. Anyway, I'm certain you could find a lot more just walking the streets yourself. And the Swallowtail Festival is scheduled to begin the day after tomorrow. There will be all sorts of fun and games there. At sunset, the high priest is scheduled to make his openly homily and I'm sure almost everyone in town will be there!

"Well, let me go check on that stew. Smells like it's almost done. I'll bring it right out!" With that, Felsi departs for the kitchen.





A minute or two later, the tavern's owner steps over to your table, Miss Kaijitsu is exotic and beautiful, but speaks and acts in a no-nonsense manner. "I hear one or two of you might be looking for a room this evening. I'd be happy to oblige. We have several nice rooms available, or the common room always has a spot on the floor if your pocket is light. Anything else I can help you with?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> "Stew and ale for you, mister. Very good, mister!" Felsi nods as she brings out some bread."Well here's yer bread," Felsi says, setting it down on the table, "I figured everyone would want a bit of that. Fresh-baked by Henric Cook and hot out of the oven! And I'll let Miss Kaijitsu know you'd like a room."
> 
> Felsi is coming back with your ale about the time the owner is tossing the sell-sword out the door. She smiles and winks at Vandalin as it happens. Whether she can tell what Vandalin is thinking or by sheer coincidence, she says, "Most of the locals know not to bother Miss Kaijitsu's servin' folk. But every once in a while an out-of-towner comes in who doesn't know her reputation and steps out of line. She's a tough one though, and always makes sure to set things straight right away. Not the first time she's had to do it in the last few days. Another caravan came from up north a couple days before yours and one of their porters tried to molest lil' Anca. Miss Kaijitsu blackened his eye fer that one! I'm sure you're not the kind to mistreat women though. You look like the dashing sort," she flirts.




Never one to pass up an opportunity to flirt, Vandalin flashes his best smile makes a bow from his seat. "Indeed, I would not mistreat a woman, especially one so worthy and lovely as you. I hope you'll assure Miss Kaijitsu that my intentions are honorable should she catch me mooning over you." 



airwalkrr said:


> A minute or two later, the tavern's owner steps over to your table, Miss Kaijitsu is exotic and beautiful, but speaks and acts in a no-nonsense manner. "I hear one or two of you might be looking for a room this evening. I'd be happy to oblige. We have several nice rooms available, or the common room always has a spot on the floor if your pocket is light. Anything else I can help you with?"




"Vandlin", offering up his name to the mistress of the tavern. "I would like to seek a private room for a week at least. I gather from the way you handled that lout the 'late troubles' do not reach so far as this hall?" He lets his words hand in the air an opportunity for her to comment on the troubles open.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Never one to pass up an opportunity to flirt, Vandalin flashes his best smile makes a bow from his seat. "Indeed, I would not mistreat a woman, especially one so worthy and lovely as you. I hope you'll assure Miss Kaijitsu that my intentions are honorable should she catch me mooning over you."



Felsi comments no further, but winks slyly at Vandalin as she leaves to go check on the stew.







Scotley said:


> "Vandlin", offering up his name to the mistress of the tavern. "I would like to seek a private room for a week at least. I gather from the way you handled that lout the 'late troubles' do not reach so far as this hall?" He lets his words hand in the air an opportunity for her to comment on the troubles open.



A slightly disheartened look falls upon the owner's face as she hears Vandalin's last words. "I'll make arrangements for a private room so long as your coin is good. As for the 'Late Unpleasantness,' let's just say it was a dark chapter in this town's past and I'd prefer not to discuss it further."

As you had heard, this woman seems no exception to the tale that folks in Sandpoint don't like to talk about the Late Unpleasantness, but perhaps with some honeyed words, she might be persuaded to give you more of the details.







*OOC:*


A private room requires paying at least the Average cost of living. Those paying Poor cost of living (the default) will be required to sleep in the common room. You may upgrade at any time. I believe I mentioned this in the OOC thread, but it would be helpful to me (and for you as well) if you note your cost of living somewhere on your character sheet. To keep it unified, I think the bottom right corner in your inventory would be the ideal location.

If you wish to ask the innkeeper for more details, it will require a Diplomacy check, see below. If anyone succeeds at the Diplomacy check, everyone is welcome to view the results corresponding to the highest DC. You may choose to aid another on this check. Since this is PBP and you don't exactly have the opportunity to discuss who will be aiding and who will be making the primary check, you may decide retroactively to aid if you receive a check result of 10 or higher but not high enough to succeed. After the first success, all following Diplomacy checks should be considered aid checks, which may improve the success to the next tier (if it hasn't already been reached), unless you specifically indicate you wish to make your own Diplomacy check.





[sblock=Persuade the innkeeper to discuss the "Late Unpleasantness" in general terms. Diplomacy DC 19]Although she is a bit hesitant to discuss it, the innkeeper tells you a bit about her experiences. "It happened quite shockingly. A few years ago an eccentric man named Jervis Stoot, a carver by trade with an odd fetish for birds, decided he was going to build his home in the island to the northwest of town. He had already somewhat endeared himself to the town by carving elegant birds into their homes and businesses free of charge. So much so it became something of an honor to "sport a Stoot" on your residence or place of business, so the carpenters of the town offered to build him a staircase to ascend to the top of the rocky island safely. But then some twenty or so people were murdered all in the span of a month. The last victim was the old sheriff, and Stoot's blood led right up to his home on the island where the guard found him making vile sacrifices with pieces of his victims. Stoot was killed by the guards and his ashes consecrated on the beach before being cast to sea. They also collapsed his home and destroyed the staircase." She shudders a bit before continuing. "Shortly after that the old Sandpoint Chapel was burned to the ground. I forget if it was a few weeks or a few months. Anyway, the fire was so great it consumed a number of nearby buildings before the townsfolk got it under control. No one knows how it started, but it was suspicious timing. The previous high priest, Ezakien Tobyn, was killed in the fire along with his daughter Nualia. It was a very sad time. We've tried to move past it since then. No one likes to talk about it."[sblock=Press the innkeeper for further information about the "Late Unpleasantness." Diplomacy DC 24]"I can see you really are persistant to know more. The guards don't talk much about it, but Stoot was dismembering the bodies. Each was found in the same terrible state: body bearing deep cuts to the neck and torso, hands and feet severed and stacked nearby, and the eyes and tongue missing entirely, having been plucked crudely from each head. Folks came to calling the murderer Chopper. When the guards broke into Stoot's house, they found an altar dedicated to some vile demon lord of winged creatures and temptation; I dare not say his name.

"Some of the people whisper that the burning of the old Sandpoint Chapel was no accident. Father Ezakien had adopted his daughter Nualia, and some said after the burning that it was a bad omen, that the girl was cursed in some way. Personally, I always thought she was quite a beautiful child, almost unearthly in fact, and to be honest, I was a little bit jealous. Other children of the town weren't always so nice to her. And the more superstitious folk thought she had been blessed by Desna with kind of reverse deformity. I think the girl was terrorized after a fashion. Rumors spread that her touch or proximity could cure warts and rashes, that locks of her hair brewed into tea could increase fertility, and that her voice could drive out evil spirits. It led to a succession of awkward and humiliating requests over the years. I enjoy attention, but I certainly wouldn't want people fawning over me quite like that. I think she was troubled as a result. But after the fire, some people started to say more than that. They suggested she had caused the fire, that she was actually an abomination to the gods, that her short life was a blessing upon this town which was abused and that the gods had taken her away and burned the chapel as punishment. I'm not all that religious, nor do I think the gods act in so obvious a fashion. But there are a fair number of people in this town who do."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2013)

"The women here are strong and feisty. I like that." Duko says "I've never seen a theater. Let's check it out. The closest thing back home was watching a brawl. 

Oh, a private room, please."

[sblock=diplomacy]10 to gather info[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 24, 2013)

"I'll be needing a private room as well, milady" Deivon says joining the conversation.  

[sblock=diplomacy]check=16http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4270346/[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 24, 2013)

[section]


"I'll stay in the commons for now, m'lady. I don't think I'd sleep very well in the quiet of a private room, especially with this talk of the Unpleasantness. Thoughts of those poor murdered souls will haunt my dreams, I think."

The monk falls silent for a moment as he realizes the tactlessness of his remark, especially in the face of their hostess' request that the topic be dropped. "Um, erm, sorry Mistress. My time in the monastery didn't do wonders for my tact."​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, guys - got a terrible roll for my Diplomacy Aid Another (1d20=3) check.

Also, though Marcas is choosing the common room I'm going to upgrade to Average Cost of Living after all.  I've made a notation below my sheet - I'll add it to the character sheet and it'll be in the right place the next time I update the sheet.

Finally, is anyone already using DarkOrange for their speech color? The green I was using was hard for me to see, and I like this one much better.[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2013)

OOC: Diplomacy aid another (1d20+1=12) Will make a proper post later today. Pressed for time.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2013)

The Grocer’s Hall of Sandpoint was just down the street from the Rusty Dragon, and Talashia went straight there, barely even looking at the rest of the town on the way. There were a few people inside she didn’t immediately recognize, but farther in the back, instructing some porters as they brought in a barrel of something, was Vera Edwidge, the owner’s wife and the one who really kept everything running.

“No, set it over there, by the others. And leave room, we should be getting at least two more before the Festival…”

Talashia hurried up to her and cleared her throat. As the porters set the barrel down with a heavy THUNK, Vera turned around to peer at her severely through her spectacles. Her hair had greyed significantly since Talashia had seen her last, nearly five years ago…but her face was still relatively unlined.

“Can I help you with…” Vera frowned for a moment, then suddenly brightened. “Talashia? Little Talashia? I didn’t know you were back in town!” Almost immediately though she picked up on Talashia’s expression and tension. “What’s the matter?”

“My parents,” she said, while dread nearly choked her from inside her throat. “I…heard about the troubles in town after I left. I just got in. Can you tell me if…if they…?”

Vera was friendly in a polite, distant sort of way most of the time. She kept a strict wall of propriety between herself, her workers, and her customers. But now she went to Talashia and gathered her into a hug…the Late Unpleasantness was a tragedy all Sandpointers shared, even if they hadn’t been there to see it.

“They’re fine,” Vera said softly. “It all happened before the harvests were in, so they were out on the farm. They didn’t even know anything was wrong until your father saw the smoke from the church and came into town to see if he could help.”

Talashia sagged in relief and gasped in a single hitching breath that would have been a sob had it lasted any longer. Then she gently disengaged from Vera’s embrace and gave the proprietoress a grateful, relieved smile. “Thank you.”

Vera returned the smile, then gestured to the large collection of inventory that was still being unloaded in the grounds behind her. “You know, I’m expecting them to bring some goods in sometime today, if you want to stay here and meet them. I’m afraid if you head out to the farm, you might crisscross on the road and miss each other.”

“They’ll be here for the Festival, right?” asked Talashia after a moment of consideration. Now that she knew they were all right, the urge to run to their door and burst in was greatly reduced.

Now Vera was grinning, and that was a rare sight indeed. “Oh, I expect everyone will be here for that. Even folks from Seaver’s Crest and Wayside are coming out for it. Have you seen the new cathedral yet?”

Talashia shook her head. “I came straight here. I had to know. The, uh, the town seems like it’s done well for itself. I mean, overall.”

“Well,” replied Vera with a little hometown pride shining in her cheeks, “It’s not Magnimar, but it’s good enough for us country folk.”

A new voice barked out from behind Talashia, “Not good enough for _you_ though, eh, girl?”

She turned to see a large, barrel-chested man. Dark haired and swarthy, with a thick mustache but no beard. He glared at her and folded his arms. “Murder any dogs while you were on vacation?”

"Regrettably,” Talashia returned in an icy tone, “I didn’t have occasion to. But if you have any more ill-tempered, badly trained curs who feel like trying to attack me unprovoked in a field, I’d be happy to relieve you of them.”

The man’s fists clenched. “Those wizards taught you to talk fancy, but they can’t change what you are. You should go back to Magnimar. You’re nothing but trouble, and we’ve had more’n enough of that.”

“Rogar!” Vera said sharply, cutting her way into the confrontation. “That is _more_ than enough. I don’t care what kind of bad blood is between you, but this is my store, and I won’t have you two quarreling and driving business away. Now what can I do for you?”

The thick-armed rancher maintained his glare and Talashia returned it, neither willing to back down for a moment. Then Rogar looked at Vera. “Feed. Got word my feed was in.”

Talashia gave Vera a nod and started out, but Rogar turned to follow her as she passed and said, “My eyes’ on you, girl. Your fancy talk and city clothes don’t fool me. I know what you are, and I am watching you.”

She paused, and her own fists clenched as she groped at her exercises…the little mental cantrips to control the rage that constantly battered her within. Unable to think of a good comeback, she finally just stalked out, hoping that he HAD brought a dog and tethered it outside.

Alas.

After a moment’s inner debate, she decided to head to the Dragon. The Festival was so soon, and the farm a ways off…she would see them at the big event, when she was rested and fed and in a good mood. It would be better that way.

So it was that at the Rusty Dragon the door opened, and the striking, white-haired sorceress entered and looked around for her roadside companions to see if they were still in the common room.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2013)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Diplomacy aid another (1d20+1=12) Will make a proper post later today. Pressed for time.











*OOC:*


This counts as an aid, which, along with kinem's aid, adds to rangerjohn's 16 for a total of 20. I'll repost Miss Kaijitsu's response below for those who haven't opened the sblock already. But there is still one more embed. If you can rack up 2 more aid checks or someone can independently roll a 24, you can unlock the second DC.











Although she is a bit hesitant to discuss it, the innkeeper tells you a bit about her experiences. "It happened quite shockingly. A few years ago an eccentric man named Jervis Stoot, a carver by trade with an odd fetish for birds, decided he was going to build his home in the island to the northwest of town. He had already somewhat endeared himself to the town by carving elegant birds into their homes and businesses free of charge. So much so it became something of an honor to "sport a Stoot" on your residence or place of business, so the carpenters of the town offered to build him a staircase to ascend to the top of the rocky island safely. But then some twenty or so people were murdered all in the span of a month. The last victim was the old sheriff, and Stoot's blood led right up to his home on the island where the guard found him making vile sacrifices with pieces of his victims. Stoot was killed by the guards and his ashes consecrated on the beach before being cast to sea. They also collapsed his home and destroyed the staircase." She shudders a bit before continuing. "Shortly after that the old Sandpoint Chapel was burned to the ground. I forget if it was a few weeks or a few months. Anyway, the fire was so great it consumed a number of nearby buildings before the townsfolk got it under control. No one knows how it started, but it was suspicious timing. The previous high priest, Ezakien Tobyn, was killed in the fire along with his daughter Nualia. It was a very sad time. We've tried to move past it since then. No one likes to talk about it."


Shayuri said:


> The Grocer’s Hall of Sandpoint was just down the street from the Rusty Dragon, and Talashia went straight there, barely even looking at the rest of the town on the way...
> ...So it was that at the Rusty Dragon the door opened, and the striking, white-haired sorceress entered and looked around for her roadside companions to see if they were still in the common room.











*OOC:*


Bravo! For your contribution to Sandpoint's backstory, I award Talashia *1 Hero Point*! As a side note, I haven't gotten around to detailing all the buildings in Sandpoint in the OP wiki, but the Grocer's Hall is more an open market for farmers, where many farmers have their own booths. Their transactions are governed by the rules of the Grocer's Guild, which is run by a halfling named Olmur Danvakus. So let us assume that Vera and Rogar run a farmer's stall in the Grocer's Hall.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2013)

(OOC - Thanks! I will make little edits later to reflect that change, but Rogar is not Vera's husband. He's a landowner out in the rural area; a 'neighbor' of Talashia's folks. There's been ongoing land disputes between them for some time, as he wants more space for pasturage, and Tala's dad would like more field space and just for some area between Rogar's cows and his crops. The incident Rogar was referring to was the time when Tala's magic was awakened, when...depending on whom you  believe...she was trespassing on his property and the dogs tried to chase her off, whereupon she murdered them with vile magic; or she was lazing in the fields and the dogs, set to patrol Rogar's property but being aggressive in temperament and badly trained, set upon her. Whereupon she murdered them with vile magic. )


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Thanks! I will make little edits later to reflect that change, but Rogar is not Vera's husband. He's a landowner out in the rural area; a 'neighbor' of Talashia's folks. There's been ongoing land disputes between them for some time, as he wants more space for pasturage, and Tala's dad would like more field space and just for some area between Rogar's cows and his crops. The incident Rogar was referring to was the time when Tala's magic was awakened, when...depending on whom you  believe...she was trespassing on his property and the dogs tried to chase her off, whereupon she murdered them with vile magic; or she was lazing in the fields and the dogs, set to patrol Rogar's property but being aggressive in temperament and badly trained, set upon her. Whereupon she murdered them with vile magic. )











*OOC:*


All sounds good to me!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 24, 2013)

Vandalin leans in with an open stance and listens carefully to Kaijitsu's tale. "A sinister tale to be sure. Such a betrayal is hard to take. After the citizens had praised his work and put their labor into this home and staircase to be repaid thus, shocking." He shakes his head. "One thing I don't understand though. If he was slain, his ashes spread and his place of dark sacrifice destroyed, why would people think he was somehow related to the destruction of the temple?" 

OOC: [sblock] Diplomacy check Aid Another (1d20+1=18) I'm assuming you intended to say 'suspicious' rather than 'auspicious' timing. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 24, 2013)

Seeing the others begin to turn over their money to pay for their accommodations Vhir grudgingly reaches for his own coin. He pays enough to cover for the next few nights but resolves himself to find a place to setup his tent. A free roof over his head is better than one that will bleed him dry of his hard won gold. 
He leans forward and listens close as Ameiko spins a tale of murder and revenge. When she tells the part of scattering his ashes he nods sagely. "Good to send his bones and ashes far to the wind, the evil spirit will not find rest close to home. Island where much evil occurred though is much harder to cleanse. Fire is good, holy men and prayers better, whole town gather to honor dead and retell the story is best though. The dead know they are not forgotten then and they are appeased until they move on." He takes a long drink from his jar of mead and belches loudly, ruining the moment.

Diplomacy aid another (1d20+1=6)


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Vandalin leans in with an open stance and listens carefully to Kaijitsu's tale. "A sinister tale to be sure. Such a betrayal is hard to take. After the citizens had praised his work and put their labor into this home and staircase to be repaid thus, shocking." He shakes his head. "One thing I don't understand though. If he was slain, his ashes spread and his place of dark sacrifice destroyed, why would people think he was somehow related to the destruction of the temple?"



The innkeeper looks down and wrinkles her mouth a bit. "I don't know that anyone can say the two events are directly related. But as I said, the timing of it all seemed more than coincidence. After all this is mostly a peaceful trading town. We are no strangers to murder. Every year or so passions flare or someone has too much to drink and does something terrible. But so much death in such a short span of time. It is curious, no?"


Scotley said:


> OOC: [sblock] Diplomacy check Aid Another (1d20+1=18) I'm assuming you intended to say 'suspicious' rather than 'auspicious' timing. [/sblock]











*OOC:*


I did indeed. Corrected and thank you!








SelcSilverhand said:


> Seeing the others begin to turn over their money to pay for their accommodations Vhir grudgingly reaches for his own coin. He pays enough to cover for the next few nights but resolves himself to find a place to setup his tent. A free roof over his head is better than one that will bleed him dry of his hard won gold.
> He leans forward and listens close as Ameiko spins a tale of murder and revenge. When she tells the part of scattering his ashes he nods sagely. "Good to send his bones and ashes far to the wind, the evil spirit will not find rest close to home. Island where much evil occurred though is much harder to cleanse. Fire is good, holy men and prayers better, whole town gather to honor dead and retell the story is best though. The dead know they are not forgotten then and they are appeased until they move on." He takes a long drink from his jar of mead and belches loudly, ruining the moment.



"You are wise, Shoanti," the woman says. "Perhaps the people of Sandpoint could do with a little more talking and a little less tossing under the rug. Very well. I can see you really are persistant to know more. The guards don't talk much about it, but Stoot was dismembering the bodies. Each was found in the same terrible state: body bearing deep cuts to the neck and torso, hands and feet severed and stacked nearby, and the eyes and tongue missing entirely, having been plucked crudely from each head. Folks came to calling the murderer Chopper. When the guards broke into Stoot's house, they found an altar dedicated to some vile demon lord of winged creatures and temptation; I dare not say his name.

"Some of the people whisper that the burning of the old Sandpoint Chapel was no accident. Father Ezakien had adopted his daughter Nualia, and some said after the burning that she was a bad omen, that the girl was cursed in some way. Personally, I always thought she was quite a beautiful child, almost unearthly in fact, and to be honest, I was a little bit jealous. Other children of the town weren't always so nice to her. And the more superstitious folk thought she had been blessed by Desna with kind of reverse deformity. I think the girl was terrorized after a fashion. Rumors spread that her touch or proximity could cure warts and rashes, that locks of her hair brewed into tea could increase fertility, and that her voice could drive out evil spirits. It led to a succession of awkward and humiliating requests over the years. I enjoy attention, but I certainly wouldn't want people fawning over me quite like that. I think she was troubled as a result. But after the fire, some people started to say more than that. They suggested she had caused the fire, that she was actually an abomination to the gods, or perhaps that her short life was a blessing upon this town which was abused and that the gods had taken her away and burned the chapel as punishment. I'm not all that religious, nor do I think the gods act in so obvious a fashion. But there are a fair number of people in this town who do."


SelcSilverhand said:


> Diplomacy aid another (1d20+1=6)











*OOC:*


Vhir made such a strong role-playing point that I decided to automatically count his Diplomacy check as a successful aid. Consequently, I've reprinted the second embed Diplomacy DC above into Ameiko's statement.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2013)

As Ameiko talks, Talashia spies them there and walks up from behind the inn owner, her arms folded over her stomach. She listens quietly, a pensive look on her face.

"I had no idea it was that bad for her," she says quietly when Ameiko seems finished. "I hardly ever saw her. She was always in the temple...the poor thing."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 25, 2013)

You are a harsh mistress to ask forgiveness for such acts.  Is there a point where the  good of the many intervenes?  Deivon asks of his goddess.


[sblock=OOC] I'm beginning to wonder if Serenrae is the right goddess for this adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2013)

rangerjohn said:


> You are a harsh mistress to ask forgiveness for such acts.  Is there a point where the  good of the many intervenes?  Deivon asks of his goddess.
> 
> 
> [sblock=OOC] I'm beginning to wonder if Serenrae is the right goddess for this adventure.[/sblock]











*OOC:*


Unless you are starting to doubt whether Sarenrae is actually a good fit for your character, I believe she is an excellent fit for the campaign. She is one of the six most prominent deities in the region, as well as one of the six deities to which the Sandpoint Cathedral pays homage. Remember that while Sarenrae is the goddess of redemption, she has another aspect as well. "The clergy of Sarenrae are peaceful most of the time, administering to their flock with a gentle hand and wise words. Such kindness vanishes, however, when the church is stirred to action against an evil that cannot be redeemed—particularly against the cult of Rovagug. At such times, Sarenrae’s clerics become dervishes, dancing among foes while allowing their scimitars to give their opponents final redemption."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 25, 2013)

[section]


After his gaffe, Marcas sits quietly through Ameiko's recitation, his face intent, his interest wholly captured by the horrible tale. _This sounds like some of the stories my family tell 'round the campfire, things the other Szarni families would do to their enemies. I wonder if they had anything to do with all of this . . ._  The big Shoanti keeps his thoughts behind his teeth, however. _No sense borrowing trouble. Even though the_ Vanatori _aren't as bad as some of the families, they're into more than their share of shady dealings. I wonder if old Jubrayl Vhiski is still in town; he'd likely be able to tell me if this 'Late Unpleasantness' is anything to do with the families._​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 25, 2013)

"I thank you for your candor. I know it is hard to talk of such things, things you would rather put behind you. But it will help us should further unpleasantness visit Sandpoint." He smiles at her. "But now let us talk of happier things. We are very excited about the new temple and the festival. Sit with us and share a mug and talk of better days to come. I have a story that might amuse you..." 

Vandalin carries on with an account of the mercenary's dip in the horse tough and encourages others to share their own humorous anecdotes.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2013)

The innkeeper hands out room keys to those who can afford it and nods politely at Vandalin's story, but soon she hears Felsi call out that the stew is ready. "Riveting tale, Mister Vandalin. But you'll excuse me, but I'm going to help Felsi bring out the stew for your table. It was a pleasure to meet you all. My name is Miss Kaijitsu. Please feel free to call on me if there is anything else you need." She leaves to help Felsi with the stew, but doesn't return.[sblock=Sense Motive DC 22]Miss Kaijitsu was really not that interested in Vandalin's story and was looking for the first opportunity to leave the table.[/sblock]"Here you are!" Felsi says brightly as she brings out the stew on a large tray. It is unwieldy for a small woman such as herself, but she handles it with grace and care, setting it down on the table and doling out portions of stew in wooden bowls and passing you wooden spoons. She also has a pitcher of ale with which she refills your mugs.

"Now," she begins once everyone is served, "Miss Kaijitsu said there was a marvelous story bein' told that I'd love to hear, Mister Vandalin."

The wench listens with interest to every word. "Well sounds like he got what was comin' to him for sure. So tell me, you mentioned you'd be staying a week or thereabouts. You going to be at the festival? I hear there are all sorts of great events planned. There will be the welcoming speeches of course. Then come the games: sack races, tug-o-war, that sort of thing. At noon they're having the Swallowtail Release, and Father Zantus and his acolytes are going to release a bunch of butterflies after telling a parable or two. Lunches are going to be provided free to all by the taverns and hostels here in town. Then finally, the new cathedral will be consecrated, with Father Zantus leading the townsfolk through the Prayer of First Dreaming. It sounds mighty exciting! Will you be participating?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2013)

Talashia lifts her eyebrows as Ameiko breezes right past her without so much as saying 'hello.'

"I realize it's been a while," she grumps to herself, "But that just seemed rude. Even if I was just another customer, is that how she greets people around here? Hmph!"

She waits with visibly increasing impatience as Vandalin tells his tale, and Felsi gushes about the Festival, and finally remarks with asperity before he can reply, "Yes, incredibly exciting, assuming I don't fall down of starvation first. I see everyone else eating, so I know there's food to buy. Now if only someone was around to carry my order to the cook, and my money to the owner. Or is my coin as unwelcome as the rest of me?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 26, 2013)

"Now I know something is wrong Talishia.   You are not unwanted, just myself, I have offered both to share a drink and to accompany you on your mission.  Only respect for your privacy prevented that.  Now as for Ameiko, something spooked her, what I do not know.  Felsi, here was harrassed, like the other waitress.  That is why she is interested in the tale.  Though Ameiko took care of him.  Now, please calm down and join us and give Felsi your order.  I'm afraid you missed the fresh bread, but I'm sure it will be excellent with the stew."  Says Deivon trying to comfort, Talishia.

[sblock=Aid another sense motive= 23]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4272768/[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2013)

"Oh beggin' yer pardon, miss!" Felsi exclaims embarrassed. "But I'll fetch you some stew and ale right quick. I'll also let Miss Kaijitsu know if you be wantin' a room. I do apologize, I get so worked up about little things. People 'round here call me Forgetful Felsi since I tend to overlook things. But I'll be quick to help you out."

Felsi scrambles away, returning a minute later with a mug and a bowl for Talashia.









*OOC:*



 [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION] I don't think of Sense Motive as a skill that can generally be used cooperatively. You either know something or you don't, like a Knowledge check or a Perception check. So treat your check as an independent roll. In this case, you were lucky with that natural 20 so Devion knows the information in the sblock. Whether he chooses to share it with the group is up to him.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2013)

"I'm sure we'll be participating in the festival. I do hope I'll run into you at some of the events. I hear there are other interesting attractions here a theater, a museum and the Old Light. I'm curious about those as well."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2013)

[section]


Marcas tucks into his trencher of stew, sips his ale and keeps his ears open to the conversation around him. After a bit, he looks around at the others sitting at table with him. "Well, what's next for us? Seems like we've got some free time, this Late Unpleasantness is well on its way to becoming a distant memory."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2013)

"Talisha, I know it's hard. Losing people in your home town. Speaking of it brings back bad memories, perhaps some people can't deal with that. You are strong, you will deal with it.

Now, as I was saying" Duko remarks. "To the theater!"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2013)

Talashia looked up from the stew she was eating and gave Duko a flat look. The kind of look a wet cat might give someone who stepped too close.

"The theater?" she asked, her tone thick with dubiousness. "Why? You don't strike me as someone who'd take interest in mummery."


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2013)

"Oh?" Duko answers. "What kind of person do I strike you as? Just a dumb brute, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2013)

"A man of action," she replied, nettled. "If only dumb brutes didn't like theater, then I'd be one too. I've no patience for stagecraft. Why spend an hour watching men prance about pretending to be things, when you can spend an hour watching actual things?"


----------



## kinem (Oct 30, 2013)

"You might be right" Duko allows. "Just I've never seen it. And I've seen my share of actual endings, and none of them were happy."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotley said:


> "I'm sure we'll be participating in the festival. I do hope I'll run into you at some of the events. I hear there are other interesting attractions here a theater, a museum and the Old Light. I'm curious about those as well."



With a sly wink, Felsi responds, "Oh I hope to be seeing more of you as well. I won't have time for participatin' in many events, but I will be serving food here at the Rusty Dragon all festival long. All the taverns and inns of Sandpoint are serving free common meals throughout!"

You finish your meals, and after a merry back-and-forth between Duko and Talashia, you eventually decide to visit the theater, at least for a little while. The Sandpoint Theater is a massive playhouse for a town of this size. It rivals those you have seen in Magnimar and beyond. It is a spectacle to behold. Outside, jugglers, acrobats, and orators peddle their skills for coppers, but inside, there is a brief afternoon play going on. You purchase seats in the common area (free to those paying Poor CoL and above) and take a bench to watch a production of "The Pixie's Fancy," a tale billed as a story of romance, thrills, and comedy. The actors take stalwart poses upon the darkened stage, and a broad-chested man with long black hair takes to the stage, illuminated by a series of bullseye lanterns focused upon him from up above in the rafters.





"Men and women, ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the Sandpoint Theater, the jewel of Sandpoint, Light of the Lost Coast. I am your host, Cydrak Drokkus, and I thank you for your patronage this day. This afternoon, we have a thrilling tale for you. A wandering pixie has fallen desperately in love with a lost human in the woods, but while she watches him from afar, a mighty bear approaches..."

The lanterns are shuttered as Cydrak departs from the stage. Then a number of lanterns erupt in a brilliant flash of light. Magical dancing lights appear above the stage, illuminating the actors. A woman in a flighty blue dress with sewn-on sequinned wings hides behind a bush prop observing a woodsman. The curtains behind are pulled back to reveal a painted woodland scene. The woodsman looks out into the audience, as if calling out for assistance in his plight; he is hopelessly lost in the Dark Deepwood. The lights then focus upon the pixie while the woodsman actor holds his place. The pixie sings of her love for the woodsman, his broad shoulders and auburn hair, how she longs to sit upon his shoulders and dance upon his head. She even sings a baudy rhyme about how she would pleasure his manhood, which receives a great cry of laughter from the audience.

The magical lights return, illuminating the entire stage, and it can be seen that an actor in a bear costume, quite possibly made from an actual bear's hide, approaches the distraught woodsman. A great deafening roar is heard throughout the playhouse, and the woodsman turns to see the bear. At first he backs away in horror, pulling out a prop axe and threatening to cut the bear down. However the bear knocks the axe from his hands. The woodsman flees around the stage, the bear chasing him. Meanwhile the light focuses upon the pixie, who wonders what she should do. She is pained by the thought of the man being injured, but also afraid of having to face the faerie court if she reveals herself to him. The crowd laughs as the man is chased about by the bear. The pixie then makes up her mind and steps boldly from behind the bush. She cries out for the woodland creature to stop and the bear begins dancing about, prancing across the stage in hilarious fashion. The pixie urges the man to hurry away, and together, the two of them flee, the man pretending to run while the pixie is carried into the air by what you presume to be invisible wires, but possibly some kind of magic.

The pixie leads the woodsman out of the forest, and along the way they encounter a quizzical troll who tries to outsmart them with three very dull-witted riddles, the answers to which the pixie whispers into the equally dull-witted woodsman's ear. They also stumble upon an injured deer with its leg entangled in a hunter's trap, which the woodsman tends to after being convinced by the pixie. They encounter a number of other dangers as well, and in occasional soliloquies, the woodsman begins to admit his growing fondness for the pixie, but despite this, the pixie is unable to make him fall in love with her. The pixie laments that she could simply use her magic to charm him, but it wouldn't be real if she did so.

Finally, the pixie and the woodsman make it out of the woods and they can see the woodsman's home off on the horizon. Faced with the prospect of losing the woodsman forever, the pixie decides that charming him with magic is better than not having him at all, and uses her magic to persuade him back into the woods again, then using her magic to force him to lose all memory of the event. In the final scene, the bear approaches again, and the pixie proclaims that she will repeat their adventure again and again until the woodsman has truly fallen in love with her. She has great confidence in the matter as the bear begins to chase the woodsman around the stage in the background yet again. She departs to make the bear dance again and their adventure begins anew. With that the curtain falls and everyone stands and cheers.

Cydrak steps out upon the stage again to invite everyone to attend the evening's play, a tragedy, "The Boisterous King Bormar of Bogaton." He also reminds everyone that his players will be performing throughout the Swallowtail Festival, both at the theater and around town.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2013)

*OOC:*


There is no real hook right now. You still have a day and a half before the festival begins. Feel free to check up on the OP site for locations of interest in Sandpoint to see if there are places you'd like to visit. As I mentioned before, this time is for you all to get to the know the town and its people. You likely passed many interesting establishments on your way to the theater. And you can always use Diplomacy to gather information about particulars in the town or what events are going to be happening at the festival. I'll move the group along to various locations whenever someone expresses interest. You should have time to visit three or four more locations in detail before the festival begins.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2013)

Vandalin enjoys the show, but can't help focusing on how they do the lighting and tricks as much as the story. He applauds after the show and joins the others outside. "Most rousing for a provincial playhouse. Perhaps they will have the woodsman be a bit more in love next time they run the same show." He gestures at the up the street. "There looks to be another interesting tavern around the corner. Should we check out Cracktooths? I also want to visit one of the libraries or the bookshop sometime today."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2013)

"Rousing?" Talashia snorts. "Hardly. That was a terrifying tale. I can't believe they let children in. Imagine being enslaved by an insane fey for your entire life, reliving the same thing over and over with no knowledge of it, until you die. Even if he breaks free, how many years will he have lost? How many has he lost already? And his family...he had a wife, children...what happens to them?"

She shakes her head darkly. "I may have nightmares. A book would be good...something to distract me from these thoughts."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2013)

"Perhaps, it is a cautionary tale, like many "fairy tales."  Deivon replies to Talishia.

OOC: This is just here to see if the program will let me post.  It keeps telling me my post need to be at least three characters long.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 1, 2013)

Vhir slouches in his chair at the theatre trying his hardest to follow the story. The bit with the bear and the axe was good, that kept his attention, but much of the rest held little appeal for him. When the lights go up he is the first up out of his seat and headed for the door. "Too much talking. Next time kill the bear and take the girl as his own." he grumbles to the others, the meaning of the story clearly having passed over his head. None of the others suggestions really appeal to him. Books, feh, nothing but scribblings. "Here is too nice, too many civilized people. We must find a bar where we can see a brawl, or start one!" he says with a grin. "Maybe see place of evil spirits and give us real nightmares."


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2013)

"I agree that the play seemed to send a wrong message" Duko says. "If I ever learn to cast charm magic, I'll keep it in mind." It's the first time he's mentioned magic to you all.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2013)

Vandalin and Vhir seem to agree on visiting a bar after the show, and Cracktooth's Tavern is right across the way. The place is already packed, but you manage to find standing room at the bar. After ordering a round of drinks from the thuggish man behind the bar, you take stock of the place. Everyone is talking about the play mostly, while a few mention the upcoming festival. From the conversations around you, it seems few people are as interested in the plot of "The Pixie's Fancy," and more interesting in retelling the bawdy jokes and comic moments of the play. While you recline against the bar, a couple of fellows approach the bar next to you, common folk it appears. One has the look of a smith's apprentice while the other is a bit dirty, dresses quite plainly, and has no accoutrements about him whatsoever. They nudge up next to you at the bar and call for Cracktooth to bring them mulled wine and biscuits. The smith's apprentice appears to somewhat grudgingly pay for the refreshments for both men while the simple man strikes up a conversation.





"Out-of-towners, eh?" he comments, more a statement than a question. "Haven't seen you lot around before... no, wait a minute. I recognize you, miss," he says, gesturing to Talashia. "I can't quite place it. Was your father a farmer? Pitree's the name, and this is Bellswoth, my lad. Used to me a farmer's hand meself. Enjoy the show much, eh? I thought it was a good one, eh? If I had been that woodsman, I'd have had me that little pixie. You know what they say about short women, eh?" He leaves the ribald joke unfinished.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Struggling to get a little time and some inspiration for a proper post. I hope to get one up tomorrow early.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2013)

Pitree continues, "You in town fer the festival, eh? Lots of fun the be had there, eh? Me hears there will be sack races, tug-o-war, weight-lifting, acrobatics, and such. A good time for all, eh? Oh, and did I mention the free food? Taverns and food shops will be handing out all sorts o' delicious things. Free wine all the day long! I'll be drunk off me ass by the end of the day, eh? Hopefully drunk enough to sleep through the consecration. I respect the gods much as anyone else, but Father Zantus can be such a bore, eh? Priests like to pretend they're all high and mighty. But I say get to the consecrated wine and be done with it, eh?"

Pitree laughs heartily at his own joke and his companion, Bellswoth happily joins in the mirth. Whether good jokes or bad, it seems everyone in Cracktooth's is having a good time. Many of them proceed to get drunk of Cracktooth's wares, a common tradition after a play apparently. The tavern is obviously well-placed right across the street from the playhouse.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2013)

[section]


The big Shoanti looks thoughtful as the group exits the theater. "I suppose there _could_ be a lesson in the play; theater's not really something I've had a lot of time to take in. I'll have to try it a few more times before I decide whether or not I like it.

"Books, now . . . I can really get into a good book. We had an excellent library at the monastery, and I spent quite a bit of time there reading about the exploits of history's great heroes."

He trails off as the crew heads into Cracktooth's, looking around at the clientele there, and when the smith and his apprentice sidle up next to them he responds, "Aye, we're from away. All but the lady, anyway," he says as he nods at Talashia. "It's a homecoming of sorts for her. We're in with Ser Foxglove's caravan, and thought we'd stay to enjoy the festival."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2013)

Nodding at the big Shoanti's words, "After we visit this tavern I'd be please to explore what the local bookshops and Libraries have to offer Marcas. I enjoy a good hero story myself. Maybe someday we'll be in the stories rather than reading them eh?" 

Vandalin orders a local ale and settles into the comfortable atmosphere of a busy tavern. "Well met master Pitree. I was just telling these fellows the play was quite rousing. I take it you are a regular patron of the arts. Are the shows usually good? Do you work in the arts yourself?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2013)

"Ye mean does he work at all?" Bellswoth chimes in between a large gulp of wine. Pitree elbows him in the stomach, causing him to spit some of his wine onto the bar.

"Bugger you, Belly! You know I ain't been able to work proper since me leg went bum. Anyway, I do hand out playbills at the Sandpoint Theater, do a bit o' town-cryin' and such. Cydrak gives me a few coppers fer that and a seat in the commons whenever I want. I become what some like to say a fishyman of such works as a results."

"Aficionado," Bellswoth corrects him.

"Whatever," Pitree shrugs and swigs down more wine. "Anyways, I also happen to fancies meself a bit of a singer. Have you ever heard the _Maiden of Riddleport_? Oh, it's a gem. Perhaps, I'll sing it for the crowd after a few more cups."

"You've had enough already," complains Bellswoth. "And you still owe me for the last five."

"Yer welcome to come collectin' at me mansion in Magnimar once I become a right proper singer and gain the patronage of some wealthy lord," the drunkard chides back.

The two banter like this back and forth endlessly until they are so deep in their cups they are about to fall off the bar. Eventually, Pitree make good on his promise. He gets up on the stage and offers his rendition of _Maiden of Riddleport_, but he is so drunk and his words so slurred it might as well be _Storval's Bastard Brother_. The audience laughs along with Pitree at the baudy verses nonetheless as they all seem to know them well, and everyone has a good time of it.

About halfway through the final verse, Vandalin and Marcas hear a wizened voice call out to them from below, "Excuse me, but did I hear you two say something outside about books?".





You look down to see an aged, but spry gnome, a cup of mead in one hand and a playbill from "The Pixie's Fancy" in the other. "Veznutt Parooh's the name," he says cheerily, setting the playbill down and shaking your hands. "I happen to own the finest library in Sandpoint, The Way North. It's on Cliff Street right by the Northgate. I'd be delighted to show you my collection sometime, travelers. Always good to meet a fellow scholar. I happen to have a first edition copy of _Karzoug the Destroyer_, thrilling reading about an ancient Thassilionian wizard, and a cruel one at that. If it's a lesson you want to learn, that tome can teach you quite a bit. These plays are an idle fancy and they entertain the masses, but many are not to be taken too seriously... well, not the comedies anyway."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 5, 2013)

[section]


Marcas looks down at the bespectacled Gnome, taking his measure briefly before replying. "Now _that_ sounds like a shop I'd like to see, eh Vandalin? And I've never read _Karzoug the Destroyer_, though the Abbot spoke fondly of it and often wished aloud he could get his hands on a copy. When will you next be open?"​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

"Well with the Festival preparations and all I've only been keeping the Way open a few hours in the morning and a few hours in the evening. But I live there as well. You fine folks would be welcome to call on me at any time during the day. Assuming I am there, and not out on some errand or flight of fancy such as this, I'll happily show you my collection."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2013)

Talashia scoots her stool over to Vandalin and Marcus, and their short friend. She's survived Pitree's assault by focusing entirely on the contents of her mug; an amber fluid that smells of apples. She seems almost pathetically eager for something more interesting to distract her.

"Did you mention Thassilon?" she asks, worming her way into the conversation with all the subtle grace of a nail being driven into wood with a mallet. "Have there been any new discoveries around Sandpoint in the past few years? I mean to look at the Old Light again before I go..."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 6, 2013)

Deivon also lends an ear to the conversation.  There were runes in some of the visions,  he didn't know what they meant, however.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2013)

"Well I can tell you a good bit about Thassilon. I keep good company with both professional and amateur historians on the subject here in town," the gnome explains.

When Talashia mentions the Old Light, the gnome gives a disapproving look, "Ah, so you are one of them then. I don't put much stock in such things, but fellows like Brodert Quint believe it was once more than just a lighthouse. Tis an ancient structure to be sure, but I've never seen any signs that it was ever anything more than what it appears to have been. Nevertheless Quint and like-minded individuals have been coming to Sandpoint recently to investigate the Old Light. To no surprise, they've turned up nothing. The ruins have stood there for centuries, nothing fantastic to do with them, and there is no magic about them. This is, by and large, a quiet town. Ruins of Thassilon are simply that: ruins. They might carry academic value, however, in my expert opinion there is little to be learned from those which remain here. But if you really want to know more about the Old Light, I suggest you speak with Quint. He lives on the west end of Tower Street near the Old Light. He's a bit... obsessive about the matter."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2013)

Realizing that Pitree and Bellsworth are unlikely to provide more that drunken banter, Vandalin is quite pleased with the arrival of the Gnomish Bibliophile. He nods at Marcas' comments and is clearly pleased to see that his companions share his interests. "Well, the Old Light has a reputation beyond Sandpoint, so I guess that's why we are curious, but really I don't know enough to have an opinion on the matter. Now books, that is something we can get excited about. I and I suspect several of my companions would be most eager to have a look at your collection. Let me stand you a round, Mead is it? Tell me why is your shop called, 'The Way North'?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2013)

"I'm not _treasure hunting_, Veznutt," Talashia informed him. "I used to love hiding out in the Old Light. It's just revisiting old memories. As for the rest...Thassilon was a very magical culture. I'm sure there are still fragments of their knowledge out there somewhere. If not in the ruins, maybe with the people who came after them."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Realizing that Pitree and Bellsworth are unlikely to provide more that drunken banter, Vandalin is quite pleased with the arrival of the Gnomish Bibliophile. He nods at Marcas' comments and is clearly pleased to see that his companions share his interests. "Well, the Old Light has a reputation beyond Sandpoint, so I guess that's why we are curious, but really I don't know enough to have an opinion on the matter. Now books, that is something we can get excited about. I and I suspect several of my companions would be most eager to have a look at your collection. Let me stand you a round, Mead is it? Tell me why is your shop called, 'The Way North'?"








At the offering of a mead the gnome perks up, "Ah, most obliged Mister... I am sorry, but I did not catch your name."

One of Cracktooth's fellow barkeeps, a young man with a scruffy but uneven beard, pours the mead from a cask and hands it to the gnome across a short part of the bar designed for halflings, gnomes and dwarves. "Ah, wonderful. Now as to your question, in truth, I may be a great scholar of history and cartography, but alas I'm not incredibly creative. My library happens to be located on the north side of town near the Lost Coast Road which heads north up the coast to Riddleport. So you see, it's not an incredibly clever name, but at least it is descriptive, and prevents my library from being readily confused with the others in town."



Shayuri said:


> "I'm not _treasure hunting_, Veznutt," Talashia informed him. "I used to love hiding out in the Old Light. It's just revisiting old memories. As for the rest...Thassilon was a very magical culture. I'm sure there are still fragments of their knowledge out there somewhere. If not in the ruins, maybe with the people who came after them."




"You know, I remember your face now, though I have always had difficulty with names. I recall you scampering about as a youngling. Weren't you a farmer's daughter or somesuch? Oh yes, I remember you now. Your father was always scolding you for running off on your own when he brought his harvest goods into town.

"And yes, Thassilon was quite magical. There are many magical remnants remaining all about. But from what I have heard, which I confess is probably not as much as some, no one has ever found anything of interest in the Old Light. But don't let this old gnome stop you. Gods know I haven't dissuaded anyone else. Near as I can tell it was simply some old Thassilonian light house though. It might have been powered by magic, but that magic is lost. But I suppose you can never know for certain. Perhaps you will find something others have not."

It is late in the afternoon now. Things have begun to die down at Cracktooth's. Only the drunkards and barflies linger now. Most of the usual townsfolk have returned to making preparations for the festival. Perhaps now is a good time to go and investigate the Old Light.









*OOC:*


If that is all, Veznutt will depart, thanking you for the intellectual conversation and once again inviting you to visit his library. I will move things along to the Old Light next tomorrow or the day after unless you wish to visit one more location. After that, this in-character day will be essentially over. I will assume after visiting the Old Light your character's have supper at a tavern (perhaps the Rusty Dragon) and retire for the night. Tomorrow in-character will be the day before the festival and the townsfolk will be very busy, but you'll have time to visit another 2-3 locations if you wish before the festival begins. I know Talashia has mentioned shopping (perhaps the Feathered Serpent to window-shop) and Vhir is interested in visiting more taverns. If there are other locations you are interested in, feel free to notify me in advance and I'll prepare for those encounters.

We'll have some action the day of the festival so be sure to prepare for that.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 7, 2013)

Laughing uproariously at the limericks, Vhir downs cup after cup of ales and meads as he strives to sample everything the bar has to offer. As Pitree finishes his show the lumbering barbarian pushes his way forward to the stage. With a mug in one hand sloshing mead back and forth like a conductors wand he bellows out a familiar song called the Jolly Butcher. It is a song of a man who pays with a gold coin for a night with a fair maiden. In the morning he asks her for his change before going on his way. A year later he stops by and the maid plops a baby on his lap. 
When he saw the baby, he began to curse and swear
And he said unto that fair young maid, "Why did you bring him here?!"
"Well he is your own, kind sir", she said, "Do not think me strange,
Well that sovereign that you gave to me, I gives you back your change!!"

With his comrades sitting around a table mucking about with books of all things, he calls for a drink for each hand so that he can properly sing the "Keyhole in the Door". He eggs the patrons along to shout the chorus along with him.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Just for giggles to see how well he can sing!
Vhir Perform(Sing) at the tavern (1d20+1=19)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2013)

"Vandalin is my name. I'm sure we'll speak again soon." 

When Vhir begins his performance Vandalin will encourage him with cheers and applause and shout out the chorus' with gusto. When he finishes the second song he attempts to rally his fellows to get Vhir out of there before he gets too deep in his cups to check out the Old Light. "I think our friend needs some fresh air to refill his lungs after all that bellowing. He'll be in town all week folks," he adds to the crowd as they depart.


[sblock]Perform aid another (1d20+1=10)[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Laughing uproariously at the limericks, Vhir downs cup after cup of ales and meads as he strives to sample everything the bar has to offer. As Pitree finishes his show the lumbering barbarian pushes his way forward to the stage. With a mug in one hand sloshing mead back and forth like a conductors wand he bellows out a familiar song called the Jolly Butcher. It is a song of a man who pays with a gold coin for a night with a fair maiden. In the morning he asks her for his change before going on his way. A year later he stops by and the maid plops a baby on his lap.
> When he saw the baby, he began to curse and swear
> And he said unto that fair young maid, "Why did you bring him here?!"
> "Well he is your own, kind sir", she said, "Do not think me strange,
> ...



All the tavern folk seem to know _Jolly Butcher_ well and merrily sing along to the chorus. A hoot and holler goes up at it's conclusion, and coins are tossed into the box at the edge of the stage. Crooktooth sends a free mug of grog up to Vhir as he continues to next song. All the sailors seem to know it well, and need no prodding to join in on the chorus. At the last verse, they playfully shove the younger sailors around, clearly sharing in some private jokes. Everyone cheers at the conclusion of Vhir's performance and he collects 20 silvers from the tip box at the end.







*OOC:*


Well done! Don't forget the +2 tavern bonus and +1 economy bonus which brought your total to 22! Scotley's aid brought it up to 24. It was well role-played so it won't count against your normal ability to roll earnings at the end of a section.








Scotley said:


> "Vandalin is my name. I'm sure we'll speak again soon."








"Yes, delighted Vandalin," the old gnome gives a slight bow. "Until we meet again."

With a nod, Veznutt departs and the tavern begins to clear out.

After you attempt to sober up Vhir a bit, you make your way down Tower Street to the Old Light. An old man sits out front upon a wicker chair in a garden at a home built quite close to the ruins. He is smoking a long pipe and waves at you almost idly as you pass. A gentle breeze wafts in from the ocean as you make your way into the rocky outcroppings of the ruins. An old wooden sign sits outside reading, "Beware! Unstable rocks!"

The Old Light is a majestic ruin. Only the western wall remains somewhat intact, but most of it has toppled over the eons to weathering and the course of time. You can only imagine what it must have been like to look upon this place during the height of old Thassilon. The Old Light must have been almost 200 feet in diameter, and there is no telling how high it might have risen. The floor of the interior is covered with rubble, dirt, sand, and a few crabs that scuttle about in the nooks and crannies of the place. You spy a couple of children playing on the beach to the north of the ruins. They seem to be pretending that one of them is Chopper, wielding a very crude board fashioned into a wooden cleaver and chasing the other one around and around. Other than that, the place is rather serene. There is very little about the place that seems mystical, aside from its sheer sense of age.


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2013)

Duko enjoys the drinking and singing along with the others, though he doesn't know the local songs.

On the way to the Old Light he tells the others "I want you to meet a friend of mine. My loyal companion, Lax. I think he'd enjoy seeing this."

He concentrates and after about a minute a red, catlike creature the size of a man appears. Duko puts a hand on its back. "These are friends, Lax." Lax purrs.

At the Old Light, Duko casts a spell: He scans the place with _detect magic_, just in case.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2013)

Not surprisingly, Duko can detect no traces of magic about the place, even after examining every nook and cranny. It seems the stories about the place having no magic are true.

In a way, it is rather sad. This was no doubt a monstrous edifice in its day. Perhaps it was merely a lighthouse as most believe, but the sheer enormity of it can't make you wonder if it might have been something more, a castle tower, or perhaps even a castle itself. It is difficult not to doubt you will ever know.





After poking about for a while, you see the old man from the garden approach the edge of the Old Light. He walks with a cane and his pipe has been left behind. Following shortly behind him is a golden-striped cat, whose hair stands on end at the sight (or smell) or Lax. "More treasure seekers, eh? Well, there's no treasure to be found here anymore, sadly. You certainly aren't the first to uh, come looking though. I can't even remember how many adventurers and scholars have come to Sandpoint just to spy upon this majestic place and uh, see if there is anything left to pluck from it. It's a ruin of old Thassilon, you know? An age-old empire lost for, um, millennia.

"I am Brodert Quink, the uh, Sage of Sandpoint. And this little beast here," he says, pointing to the cat, "is uh, Rupert. It is a pleasure to make acquaintance with fellow seekers of lore. I've spent the last several years studying Thassilonion ruins myself, before my more youthful studies at Janderhoff and Magnimar of course. I have to say though, that this is one of my favorite places. The Old Light is a glory today even as it was back uh, in the days of old Thassilon."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2013)

On reaching the cracked, crumbling old tower Talashia approached it slowly. A breeze gusted in from the sea, and for a moment she almost looked like she was underwater, her hair was so light and eager to stream away behind her in that wind.

"I came here, whenever I got into trouble," she said quietly, as much to herself as anyone else. "I was here a lot. It felt safe."

Her fingertips ran over some of the ruined scrollwork of runes, long since faded into illegibility.

Talashia drifted airily about the base of the tower, and spent some time just sitting and looking out over the ocean, remembering. When she spied the old man coming she got up and stood there to meet him...her expression a little stony. She didn't seem to like sharing her private little place with a stranger.

That changed once he introduced himself though. Very quickly her countenance warmed, and she was smiling by the end; her mood as variable as the seaside weather itself.

"The sage of Sandpoint," she repeated with a chuckle. "First you took my tower, then my title...I should be very upset with you. But I suppose once I left...it was all up for grabs."

Talashia held out a hand to shake. "I'm Talashia. I lived here most of my life. From your story, you must have come very soon after I left. Any fellow student of Old Thassilon is welcome here by me though."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 8, 2013)

Deivon joins in the bawdy song as well.

When Lax is brought out he wonders at the great beast.  He then joins in the exploration of the ruin.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2013)

Shayuri said:


> Talashia drifted airily about the base of the tower, and spent some time just sitting and looking out over the ocean, remembering. When she spied the old man coming she got up and stood there to meet him...her expression a little stony. She didn't seem to like sharing her private little place with a stranger.
> 
> That changed once he introduced himself though. Very quickly her countenance warmed, and she was smiling by the end; her mood as variable as the seaside weather itself.
> 
> ...








The old man chuckles lightly at the notion of Talashia being a sage. "I thank you for your welcome. You seem a bit young to have the title of uh, sage. I am of eight and sixty years. You appear barely of twenty. Yet I envy you. So many wonderful discoveries to uh, make of this world. But you needn't worry about me taking 'your' tower. You are welcome to it any time you like. I simply uh, live nearby so I can study it whenever I wish. However, one such as you might be able to, um, help me with a few things, if you would do me the honor. My old eyes are not what they used to be, and it seems you were uh, here before I. This rune," he says, walking over to the west wall and gesturing with his cane at a partial rune which has been broken by a stone which likely has fallen into the sea. "The townsfolk say a, um, stone used to be here above it before I arrived which might have contained the top portion, but no one seems to remember what it looked like. If you spent a lot of time here, perhaps you might recall what it looked like. If you would be so inclined, uh, to draw it for me."





[sblock=Knowledge (history) or Linguistics DC 25 (+5 if character speaks Thassilonian)]The rune appears to be an ancient Thassilonian cuneiform. Depending on the top half, it might represent either "pride" or "humility."[/sblock]

Brodert produces a journal from inside his robe along with quill and ink and hands it to Talashia.

[sblock=Talashia (Shayuri)]Talashia does indeed recall what the rune looked like and may draw it for Brodert if she wishes.




[sblock=Knowledge (history) or Linguistics DC 20 (automatic if character speaks Thassilonian)]When drawn this way, the rune is an ancient Thassilonian cuneiform representation of "pride." If drawn as its mirror image, it represents "humility."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2013)

Talashia chuckles at the sage's admonishments, taking them in uncharacteristically good humor. She takes the offered journal and inkpen and dips the quill briskly into the little vial.

"Of course."

She looks at the wall carvings, following them around a little to make sure she's got the right tile in mind, then shakes her head to herself at the sight of the years that just keep taking their toll on the ancient structure. Then she puts quill to page, sketching out the rune complete with its larger branch on the left side.

"Here you are." Talashia hands it all back to Brodert.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2013)

[section]


Marcas thoroughly enjoys the conversation and the singing at Cracktooth's, then joins the others in their exploration of the ruins. He shows a sensitivity that's somewhat surprising, given his fierce appearance, and is careful not to disturb Talashia as she loses herself in what are obviously memories of her childhood.​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 12, 2013)

Before leaving Cracktooth's Vhir splits his earnings in half with his partner in song saying that he had earned his share. He then purchases a growler of beer and happily carries it out of the pub as he follows the others through the streets. He takes long pulls from it as he staggers along. When a red cat-man steps out of the shadows Vhir is dumbstruck for a moment. With a shout he raises his growler like a weapon ready to defend himself. Only Duko's assurances, and no small amount of his own unsteadiness, keeps him from having at the fearsome creature. Still, he keeps a wary eye on it in case this strange spirit should turn on them. He whispers quietly to himself, probably drunken nonsense, as he wanders.

The Old Light is surely an impressive sight for the barbarian. His inner eye can almost picture the place as a massive spiraling tower and beacon, or a fortress from which ships were launched. He grunts and shakes his head before wandering off out of sight to pass his water on the old stones. When he returns he says "The land is..uh there are many things left.. left over. From old times. Ruins, that's the word."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 12, 2013)

Rupert the cat hops along the lower ruins, climbing to position himself to walk high on the ruined walls, constantly eyeing Lax suspiciously. As Talashia sketches the rune in Brodert's journal, the old man comments to Duko, "My uh, feline companion seems to have taken on a natural distrust of yours. I must confess that creature is an unknown oddity to me. I should like to know where and uh, by what means you acquired it. Oh, pardon if my asking is rude. I am merely fascinated by the creature as I have never seen its like."

The completed rune Talashia draws seems to satisfy Brodert a great deal. He smiles as she finishes the sketch. "Well, that is one question that has plagued me for years. I always knew it was either one or the other. My thanks, young one. You have helped me answer one riddle now and for that I am indebted to you. Call on me should you ever require assistance on matters of history, engineering, or ancient Thassilon. And yet uh..." the old man's voice trails off as he stares at the drawing with his spectacles. He sits down upon a nearby rock and rests the journal on his lap. "It seems answering one question sprouts up two more like cutting off the head of a hydra. There are so many things about Thassilon we simply uh, do not know."




[sblock=Knowledge (history) or Linguistics DC 20 (automatic if character speaks Thassilonian)]When drawn this way, the rune is an ancient Thassilonian cuneiform representation of "pride." If drawn as its mirror image, it represents "humility."[/sblock]







SelcSilverhand said:


> The Old Light is surely an impressive sight for the barbarian. His inner eye can almost picture the place as a massive spiraling tower and beacon, or a fortress from which ships were launched. He grunts and shakes his head before wandering off out of sight to pass his water on the old stones. When he returns he says "The land is..uh there are many things left.. left over. From old times. Ruins, that's the word."




Brodert nods at the barbarian, "You know there are many who say that this land of Varisia was once the heartland of the Empire of Thassilon. Of course it was thousands of years ago, so few are certain of details, but they left many ruins such as this in their wake. I have heard of and occasioned to see others with a very similar structure elsewhere in Varisia... not all of them upon the coast. I do so often wonder whether our modern notion of this structure as a lighthouse is uh... misplaced."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2013)

[sblock=roll]Knowledge History with bonus for speaking Thassilonian (1d20+8=17)[/sblock]

Vandalin does his best not to stare at Lax, "um well met Lax," he responds. As they approach and explore the ruins he becomes increasingly withdrawn as he tries to imagine what the place might have looked like in the distant past. The serenity of the place leaves him reverently silent as he looks about moving from tumbled stone to faded rune lost in thought. 

He finally snaps out of it as Brodert Quink and Talashia are talking. He wanders over and smiles wryly. "I must disagree with you noble scholar. I think there remains much hidden treasure here. Unfortunately, we modern folk have not the keys of understanding to unlock the secrets that still lay hidden in the rubble. For I see knowledge as a treasure greater than any coin or gem."  He extends a hand in greeting. "Vandalin at your service, but a humble hobbyist in the study of old Thassilon. I have much curiosity about the ruins here and in the nearby countryside I would love to chat with you about your discoveries here at some point."


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Rupert the cat hops along the lower ruins, climbing to position himself to walk high on the ruined walls, constantly eyeing Lax suspiciously. As Talashia sketches the rune in Brodert's journal, the old man comments to Duko, "My uh, feline companion seems to have taken on a natural distrust of yours. I must confess that creature is an unknown oddity to me. I should like to know where and uh, by what means you acquired it. Oh, pardon if my asking is rude. I am merely fascinated by the creature as I have never seen its like."




Duko strokes the red creature. "I have a little bit of a natural talent for magic" he admits. "Not like a sorcerer, exactly, but it's more that I'm able to summon things. Usually only for a short time. Lax ... I think I summoned him from another plane. But he's not like the rest. He's become quite a companion. Don't worry, Rupert - Lax won't hurt you.

So ... would this place still work as a lighthouse?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2013)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=roll]Knowledge History with bonus for speaking Thassilonian (1d20+8=17)[/sblock]
> 
> Vandalin does his best not to stare at Lax, "um well met Lax," he responds. As they approach and explore the ruins he becomes increasingly withdrawn as he tries to imagine what the place might have looked like in the distant past. The serenity of the place leaves him reverently silent as he looks about moving from tumbled stone to faded rune lost in thought.
> 
> He finally snaps out of it as Brodert Quink and Talashia are talking. He wanders over and smiles wryly. "I must disagree with you noble scholar. I think there remains much hidden treasure here. Unfortunately, we modern folk have not the keys of understanding to unlock the secrets that still lay hidden in the rubble. For I see knowledge as a treasure greater than any coin or gem."  He extends a hand in greeting. "Vandalin at your service, but a humble hobbyist in the study of old Thassilon. I have much curiosity about the ruins here and in the nearby countryside I would love to chat with you about your discoveries here at some point."











*OOC:*


Since Vandalin speaks Thassionian he automatically succeeds on the most recent update regarding this check as Talashia has now drawn the complete rune seen here.











"Ah, too true my young friend," the scholar winks, shaking Vandalin's hand. "Knowledge is a treasure unto itself. But uh, what I meant to say is that most folk coming here do not seek knowledge, merely plunder. And that has all been taken from this place long ago. But you are welcome to chat with me any time about uh, old Thassilon or whatever might tickle your fancy."



kinem said:


> Duko strokes the red creature. "I have a little bit of a natural talent for magic" he admits. "Not like a sorcerer, exactly, but it's more that I'm able to summon things. Usually only for a short time. Lax ... I think I summoned him from another plane. But he's not like the rest. He's become quite a companion. Don't worry, Rupert - Lax won't hurt you.
> 
> So ... would this place still work as a lighthouse?"




"Rupert is merely being a uh, sourpuss. But Lax is quite incredible. The new magics in the world today are a wonder to behold! I wish I knew more of them, but I fear I am too old to become a student of such things now. As the for the ruin, I somewhat doubt it ever served as a lighthouse at all. But small-minded folk see no other purpose to the place and hence have taken to calling it the Old Light, a practice I myself have given in to, despite my misgivings about its uh, likelihood of being a misnomer. So the question is not uh, would it still work as a lighthouse, but rather, did it ever?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2013)

"Are we even sure to coast was here, when this was built?  We know tides ebb and flow, and we are talking many seasons." Deivon wonders.


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> "As the for the ruin, I somewhat doubt it ever served as a lighthouse at all. But small-minded folk see no other purpose to the place and hence have taken to calling it the Old Light, a practice I myself have given in to, despite my misgivings about its uh, likelihood of being a misnomer. So the question is not uh, would it still work as a lighthouse, but rather, did it ever?"




"Yes, I heard you the first time" Duko explains. "This is the first time I've been to the coast" he looks out at the ocean as he speaks "and I don't know if a lighthouse here would be of any use to ships. Lighthouses are to steer ships into port, right? But it seems to me that if this is not a good spot for a lighthouse, then we can say for sure that it was never one. And if it is a good spot, then it probably was placed here in part for that as well as whatever else. Also, if it is a good spot, maybe people today should start using it to help ships."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 13, 2013)

"It's not a terrible spot," Talashia says with a shrug. "We're not a big port here, but there are some rocky seas around the coast in the area. And as Deivon points out, the seas might have been shallower back then. More dangerous."

"Besides, why would anyone build a giant tower with a magic light on top if it wasn't a lighthouse? Anyway, it's just a ruin now. We'll never really know."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2013)

rangerjohn said:


> "Are we even sure to coast was here, when this was built?  We know tides ebb and flow, and we are talking many seasons." Deivon wonders.








"A very good point. We uh, actually do not know if there was a coast here. For all we know the entire place might have been underwater, or the coast might have extended leagues to the west. But it was so many thousands of years ago, and so few Thassilonian maps remain that it is virtually impossible to know for certain. You are indeed to wise to suggest such a thing. You uh, have the makings of a scholar yourself, young one."



kinem said:


> "Yes, I heard you the first time" Duko explains. "This is the first time I've been to the coast" he looks out at the ocean as he speaks "and I don't know if a lighthouse here would be of any use to ships. Lighthouses are to steer ships into port, right? But it seems to me that if this is not a good spot for a lighthouse, then we can say for sure that it was never one. And if it is a good spot, then it probably was placed here in part for that as well as whatever else. Also, if it is a good spot, maybe people today should start using it to help ships."




"Oh bother. Do forgive me if I do go on. I'm an old man and I tend to do ramble sometimes. Anyway, I am no mariner, but it is my understanding that lighthouses serve as markings for dangerous coastlines not easily spotted in the dark, but I do believe you are uh, correct that they sometimes aid guiding ships into harbor. Sandpoint only hosts small fishing ships and trade vessels though, not large galleys and warships such as those found in Magnimar or Riddleport. At any rate, rebuilding this place might be hazardous. While the Thassilonians were excellent engineers, time was worn this place down. The mortar is uh, unstable. If they were to build a lighthouse, it would probably be best to simply start anew. And Chopper's Isle, with it's high cliffs, would be a better place for it. And aside from that, this place is an historic ruin! There might be a great deal of weathering, but it still holds a few interesting bits of lore... like that rune."



Shayuri said:


> "It's not a terrible spot," Talashia says with a shrug. "We're not a big port here, but there are some rocky seas around the coast in the area. And as Deivon points out, the seas might have been shallower back then. More dangerous."
> 
> "Besides, why would anyone build a giant tower with a magic light on top if it wasn't a lighthouse? Anyway, it's just a ruin now. We'll never really know."




"Actually, I've never seen any evidence that there was a magic light atop this structure. I believe it is merely common belief that gave it it's name. However, even though you are correct that it is merely a ruin, sometimes the oldest stones tell the most interesting tales. That rune isn't the only thing I've discovered here. There are other signs... But I grow weary. I must go and rest now. The upcoming festival is certain to be draining. Come and speak with me any time you like." The old man gets up, tucks the journal into his robe, and stands upon his cane.

"Rupert, let us be off. Well met, all of you. I hope you enjoy your time in this town and the festival."

With that, Brodert Quink departs down Tower Street back to his home. It is getting late and you can see the sun beginning to set. Lantern lighters are beginning to walk about the streets lighting the city for the evening.









*OOC:*


Are there any other locations your characters wish to visit this evening, or shall I advance to the next day? I'll give you 24-48 hours to think about it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2013)

[section]


"Well, this was very interesting! Who knew a little town like Sandpoint would have so much going on?" Marcas has been paying close attention to the conversation, attentive in that way that is peculiar to the monastically trained . . . just quietly listening.

"I think I'm for bed myself. Between the ale and the long day of travel, I'm about done for. Tomorrow I think I'll visit that bookstore. Maybe I can buy that copy of _Karzoug the Destroyer_ for Abbot Marshal."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2013)

"Farewell Rupert, Mr. Quint. Blessings of the festival upon you," says Vandalin in parting. He follows this with a yawn. "I think perhaps Marcas has the right of it. Too much food and drink on top of the travel has left me spent. Rouse me when you are ready for the bookstore if you could stand some companay." He looks back toward the town taking his eyes reluctantly from the ruin. "Well maybe just a night cap if Felsi is still serving...and flirting." Suddenly he doesn't feel quite so tired.


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2013)

"Sounds good to me" Duko says. "Let's save some exploring for tomorrow. After all we will be here for a while. No need to get used to it in a hurry."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2013)

Talashia heaves a sigh, a little irked frown fleeting on her face.

"He's leaving out the Varisian carvings," she mutters, "they clearly show a light. But whatever. What do I know?"

She looks over at the others and shrugs.

"I may wander around a bit more...town's grown a bit since I saw it last. I feel like looking around a bit, and I'm too keyed up to sleep right away. I'll see you at the inn for breakfast though." Finally a smile touches her lips. "I can give you all the tour by then."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2013)

While Talashia heads off to wander about town for a bit, the rest of you make your way to the Rusty Dragon. The sun has fallen and the inn is packed with people by this hour. The tavern room is quite crowded and Miss Kaijitsu and her staff are very busy tending to folks. After a bit of a wait, you spy some folks leaving a table and making their way to the common room to sleep for the night. You quickly dash in to steal the table for yourselves. Eventually a small boy comes over and cleans up the empty mugs and plates and wipes the table with a cloth for you. It isn't perfectly clean, but it will do. He scampers back to the kitchen with the dishes and soon you see Felsi coming by. It seems she has recalled your favored beverages from earlier and plops them down.





"Welcome back!" she says merrily. "Here for a nightcap and some supper for the evening? We've got rosemary and lemon flounder in the frying pans, plus buttered garlic and herb bread, and vegetables stewed with gravy. I hope you enjoyed visiting our little town. See anything interesting today?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2013)

*OOC:*


I will give you guys the weekend to post whatever you like, including whatever Talashia is up to. On Monday, I'll advance to the next day.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2013)

Vandalin moves with speed and grace to seize the opening table for his companions. He gives the lad a copper for cleaning up. When Felsi brings the drinks he says, "Mmmm, I'll have a bit of everything you are offering," with just a hint of flirtation in his eye. "We caught a performance at the playhouse and then our barbarian friend here gave a most heartfelt performance of his own at the tavern across the street. We also visited the Old Light. A good day I'd say."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 16, 2013)

"Yes, and in my opinion the best part was the people we met."  Deivon enjoins.  "The menu sounds delicious Felsi, like my companion, the full course please."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2013)

[section]


Marcas is just a step behind the others in moving in on the table. He sits quietly as Vandalin takes the lead in the conversation, simply indicating that he'll have the same as his friends for a meal.​[/section]

[sblock=OOC]I'm good with either RPing the next day or jumping in as well. Marcas' only plan for tomorrow is laying eyes on that book, and possibly purchasing it for his abbot - we can either RP that out or you can just let me know how it goes . . . [/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 19, 2013)

The large barbarian staggers in behind his friends and plops himself down in the nearest chair. With a grunt and a mumbled apology he rises and moves to the nearest unoccupied chair. Tipping back his growler he drains the dregs of it and thumps it on the table heavily. With a wide yawn he folds his arms, droops his head, and nods off. Soon loud, nasally snoring can be heard.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2013)

Talashia takes a long, looping scenic route back to the tavern and inn, not looking for any one thing in particular but just taking in the town with all its long bittersweet familiarity and the isolated pockets of newness. Here a house she didn't recall before. There a roof replaced or a remodel done. There's more people around by night than she expects, but perhaps that's because of the upcoming celebration. Or maybe she just never noticed things like that as a child.

But what stands out the most for her is how quickly she reaches the edge of town. In her memory, Sandpoint is huge. A place she can barely run from one end of to the other. After Magnimar though, and with the longer stride she has now, it's a tiny place. Cozy, perhaps, in its own way...but far too small. She thinks this as she stares off down the road that leads towards the farm her parents live on, then heads back to the Kaijutsu's place to get a spot of supper and a bed for the night.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2013)

After a pleasurable evening at the Rusty Dragon's tavern, most of you find your bellies full and your heads swimming from alcohol. The tavern slowly begins to clear out as folks hobble into the common room to sleep off the drink or upstairs to private rooms... those who can afford them. As the tavern room dies down, Felsi spends more and more time lingering at your table, chatting with Vandalin, asking him where he is from, what sorts of plays he enjoys, and seeming to show a genuine interest in his life. She also tells him about herself and those who remain at the table hear how she was the daughter of a widower baker who never quite made it in Sandpoint. She details her sorrowful tale about how he struggled every day to make ends meet until one month he was unable to pay the rent to Lord Kaijitsu. While Lord Kaijitsu gave him an extra week to come up with the money, he came up short, and Lord Kaijitsu closed down his shop and evicted both he and Felsi when she was only 11 years old. Lord Kaijitsu's daughter, Ameiko, now owner of the Rusty Dragon Inn after retiring from a brief adventuring career took pity on the two, and allowed them to stay at her inn in the common room until they could get back on their feet. She even offered Felsi's father a job in the kitchens and began showing Felsi how to wait tables. But Felsi's father fell into a great depression and began taking up the bottle. The last Felsi saw of her father, he stumbled off into the night, drunk and staggering, to where she knew not. She never saw him again. But as she wipes a tear from her eye, she perks up and smiles a bit, relating that Ameiko has become like a sister to her, taking care of her to this day. She laments that she would like to know what happened to her father, but after asking everyone in town she learned that he was last seen taking a piss into the harbor out by the docks by one Belven Valdemar, eldest son of Lord Ethram Valdemar. She seems to believe he fell into the water and drowned, although his body was never recovered. At last call, Felsi gives Vandalin a kiss on the cheek and says she hopes to see more of him, thanking him for the company before heading off to help clean up the tavern for the next day.

During all of this, Passang, the half-orc paymaster in employ of caravan master Aldern Foxglove, approaches Duko at the tavern and offers to buy him a drink. Passang and Duko spend the evening talking about old tales and stories. Passang tells about his work with Foxglove, saying the man is stern, but generally fair. He talks about Foxglove's love for hunting and imagines the wealthy caravan master might opt to stay in town for a day or two after the festival to see what kinds of game there is in the nearby Tickwood Forest. However, he mentions a few stories about Foxglove leaving drunken mercenaries behind in past caravans. Passang seems to find the stories quite amusing, and implies that Foxglove is rumored to have once had a liquor problem himself. Passang seems to think of it as a form of tough love. He tells of how Foxglove arrived on the scene in Magnimar quite suddenly one day to reclaim his family inheritance, restored his family manor, and quickly made a name for himself in town. Many assumed he had been off adventuring and acquired wealth that way, but no one in Magnimar seemed to know, and Passang, loyal employee as he is, never saw it fitting to ask. Passang is also interested in Duko's companion, and wishes to hear all about magic. The half-orc paymaster is quite fascinated by the subject, mentioning how the wizards of Magnimar often create great spectacles for festivals in the city which he enjoys watching. A few drinks in, Passang reaches into his coat and pulls out a flask of what he calls "Storvahl Fire Brandy." The stuff is strong, and he shares it quite readily with Duko. Eventually Passang is slurring his words, singing songs of great warriors of yore, and occasionally dozing off upon the table. At last call, he declares that he should probably head off to the common room and sleep off the stout drink. Before he goes, he mentions that Foxglove will likely be working him hard the next day, but invites Duko to visit him as the final arrangements and caravan deliveries are made. He gives Duko a brief itinerary of where he can be found throughout the day.









*OOC:*


Passang will be visiting most every merchant shop in town, so at any point in the day it is convenient, Duko should be able to seek him out at any of these locations.







At some point during the evening while Talashia is dining at the Rusty Dragon, Ameiko approaches and sits down. She says that Talashia's brother or cousin or some such relation came by the tavern earlier in the day looking for her. She doesn't recall the name, Bert or Barnham or something like that she thinks, but he was only stopping by in town to drop off some produce and was headed back to the farm that night. Anyway, Ameiko mentions that while he was in town he had heard Talashia had returned to Sandpoint and was quite excited. He was disappointed that Ameiko did not know where she was at the time, but promised he would be at the festival along with the rest of the family. He also left Ameiko a keepsake to give to Talashia the next time she saw her. Ameiko pulls out a wrapped cloth and opens it to reveal a small brass locket with an engraved butterfly on the front. When opened there is an unusual script inside which Talashia cannot read. Ameiko says she doesn't know what it says and didn't bother looking beforehand. It is completely unrecognizable to Talashia, but it bears her father's name on the back. Ameiko wishes Talashia luck as she heads back to running the tavern.

[sblock=Linguistics DC 20 or Thassilonian]The inscription reads "Seven points for seven sins. Seven lights for seven virtues."[/sblock]

As Vhir begins to snore, passed out from drink, three Shoanti with tattoos very similar to Vhir's enter the tavern. They stop by the bar asking for the strongest drink available. They then proceed to talk and jest wildly in their native tongue, laughing heartily and merrily. Eventually one looks over to your table and sees Vhir. He quiets his fellows and walks over while the other two wait patiently at the bar, whispering to each other in their own tongue. The large Shoanti barbarian slaps his hands upon Vhir's shoulders to wake him. He speaks in the Shoanti tongue, "Brother, I can see it is true that you are here. The wise woman foresaw it. We are here for the festival as well. I have a gift for you." The Shoanti rummages through his bag until he withdraws a string of fox tails, seven in number. "The wise woman said to give you this. A sign of your totem. She had us gather them specifically for you before sending us here. Wear it with honor and it shall protect you, or so the wise woman says." With that, the Shoanti beats his chest once with his left hand upon his tattooed right breast and departs, he and his brothers making for the common room to sleep for the night.

At one point during the evening, Marcas is enjoying his meal when he is approached by a young boy no more than eight or nine years of age. The boy says nothing, but grabs Marcas' hand and places a small iron coin within it before rushing out the door; he stands at the entryway to the Rusty Dragon for a moment, then points to an alleyway alongside the inn before taking off at great speed into the shadows. On one side of the coin is a common Varisian phrase, "To live, to kill, to die," and on the other side is a Sczarni symbol. Marcas recognizes it as a symbol Jubrayl Vhiski often used to tattoo his lackeys. It does not take a great leap of intuition to realize that this is Jubrayl's means of summoning him. Marcas quickly finishes his supper and excuses himself for a moment to step outside and investigate, keeping his hand upon his dagger and his wits about him.[sblock=Marcas]A cloaked figure steps out of the shadows of the alley and pulls back his hood. It is Jubrayl.





"I figured it was only a matter of time before you returned. Perhaps you've heard of the Late Unpleasantness. Oh, don't worry. I had nothing to do with that. But I do know something that few else do. The fire at the old chapel, one of my boys spotted a dark figure running from it the night it burned. Something is not right about this. And there are signs here in town, signs most like to ignore, but something I recognize all too well. And it's something I want you to look into. You needn't fret. I'm a well-informed man. I know about your time at the monastery. You found religion or something, right? You seek to right wrongs and wouldn't stoop to my level. That's all well and good. I don't want you getting involved in my affairs anyway. The sheriff already pokes his nose around my tavern far too often, setting his goons upon my boys. The presence of an outsider would only complicate things. No, I have something different in mind for you. I have an eerie feeling about the festival. Whatever happened at the old chapel, it was no accident, I can promise you. But whatever has been set into motion is likely to be bad for business for me, and likely to hurt innocent people. Not that I care much about the latter. But, well let's just say business is good and I aim to keep it that way. This festival is a farce. And I've heard whispers. Let's just say it would be a good idea for you to be prepared for something... bad to happen. I don't know exactly what it is, nor do I have any part in it, but you are well-positioned to keep me and my boys out of it and make a name for yourself in the process. You might even save a few innocent people from getting hurt. I've heard you have companions with you as well. This is good. Keep them close during the festival and make sure they are alert, but try not to arouse any suspicions in the process. Give that token to one of my boys if you see the need to contact me further. You can easily recognize them. They all have that symbol tattooed upon their necks. And remember, be discreet. I don't want any of this getting back to me and mine. I trust you can handle that?"

Jubrayl leaves the question hanging before Marcas can respond, then slinks back into the shadows before Marcas can say anything. Marcas looks about but can see no sign of Jubrayl in the alleyway. The tricky rogue...[/sblock]

[sblock=Devion]That night, Devion tosses and turns in his bed. His dreams are fraught with disturbing images. Fire, the smell of brimstone, chaos, more fire, clamoring of many anguished voices, and a laughing woman whose appearance changes from angelic to demonic as blood pours behind her. It all fades and Devion finds himself alone in the Old Light. It is dark, but the city of Sandpoint is ablaze. Strangely, all is quiet. The sun rises and the fires are quickly snuffed out. As the sun continues to rise and dawn casts its light upon the town, Devion sees he is the only one in the town. He gazes over to the western wall of the Old Light. A brief flash shows translucent images of Talashia and Brodert discussing the rune upon the wall. They both vanish in the air like dust in the wind and Devion looks around to see he is surrounded by walls on all sides. The rune on the wall is whole and glows with a green hue. As Devion turns he sees six more runes evenly spaced around the tower walls. They begin to glow more brightly and with greater intensity until suddenly the walls of the tower begin to crack and sunder. A flurry of golden scimitars break through the wall, allowing the dawn light to pierce through and a scimitar floats towards each rune as if being wielded by an invisible force. The blades hack at the runes and Devion hears the sounds of cracking masonry and broken walls all around him. The runes flash brightly as the seven scimitars strike a final blow and the tower falls in on itself all around him. He quickly moves to cover his head before the rubble strikes him and suddenly he is awake. He is lying in a cold sweat upon his bed, a calm ocean breeze wafting into the inn room through an open window. Moonlight shines into the room. Devion sits up and rubs his eyes, and as his vision adjusts to the light, he believes he can see a faint image of a golden scimitar etched upon the wall on the other side of the room. But as quick as he can focus upon it, it is gone. He rises and touches the wall where the image appeared. It feels warm, like the dawn sun, but that sensation too quickly fades. He splashes some water upon his face from the bowl upon the table and wipes his face down with a cloth. He looks out the window to see the town of Sandpoint is quiet and peaceful. The dream is beginning to fade from his memory and a great weariness besets him. He lies back down upon his bed and his sleep is troubled no more until the morn, when he awakes to the dawn sunlight piercing his room.[/sblock]

You all gather the next morning in the tavern room for some breakfast. Eggs and noodles are served up for breakfast with a cup of spiced mead. Felsi greets you with a smile as she serves you. "Everyone have a good rest? The town is already going crazy. I can hear them outside preparing for the festival. Sheriff already stopped by to speak with Ms. Kaijistu about the festival. It's going to be hopping around here tomorrow and he wants to make sure everything is safe. All the taverns pitching in to serve up free food. The cooks are already preparing in the kitchen for the feast! It's so exciting!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 19, 2013)

Deivon is in a mixed mood at breakfast the next morning.  He seems to have a combination of determination, purpose, and a little fear.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 20, 2013)

[section]


Marcas, too, is in a contemplative mood the next morning. He makes an effort when Falsi appears, and manages to match her excitement about the festival with a few comments indicating his interest. But as soon as she moves off to another table, he leans in and beckons his companions to do likewise and speaks quietly to them.

"Listen, I had a visit with an old friend of the family last night. This . . . friend . . . isn't always on the up and up, but I've always found him to be trustworthy when  his own interests are involved, and he's not someone I'd like to cross. He's worried about the festival, says there's something pretty bad going down tomorrow and we should keep our wits about us; prob'ly be a good idea to keep our weapons close as well. I'm inclined to agree with him . . . something about all this merriment rings false to me; it's like they're all trying too hard."

The big monk pauses for a moment as another group of patrons pass close to the table on the way to their own.

"My friend also mentioned the fire that burned the Chapel to the ground in the Late Unpleasantness. His belief is that the blaze was no accident; he saw someone running from the Chapel just before the fire burst out."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 20, 2013)

At the mention of fire, Deivon blanches at the memory of Sandpoint ablaze and the demon.  Then visibly calming himself, he addresses his friends.  "I had another of my dreams last night.  It appears we are involved in a battle between major forces in the realms.  On one side appears to be a demon tied to the Thassilonians, Serenrae on the other.  Their are sure to be others, but they did not appear in my dream.  I thought my dreams portents of the future, but you say the fire has already happened, he asks turning to Marcus?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


I believe the fire to which Marcas is referring is the fire which burned down the old Sandpoint chapel. It took several other buildings along with it. It happened a few years ago. Sankitah was the first one to tell your characters about it (click here for details).


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 20, 2013)

OOC:  Your right of course, but it was to good of a chance to work the dream in to pass up. 
Also, with dreams you can never be sure.

Just to clarify, the player is aware of what is going on.  Deivon is not.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 20, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## Scotley (Nov 20, 2013)

The previous evening Vandalin provided a sympathatic ear to Felsi as well as amusing stories of the places he's visited to lift her mood. He responds with a broad smile to Felsi's greeting. "We'll do our best to be festive enough for ourselves and those of you who have to work." 

Vandalin is jerked rudely from his merriment and flirtations by the words of Marcas and Deivon. He unconsciously loosens his blades. "Perhaps we should get out and have a look around then." His half eaten breakfast is suddenly forgotten and he is all business.


----------



## kinem (Nov 21, 2013)

Duko had enjoyed drinking with Passang the previous evening, and telling him about magic, and was starting to like the town.

This morning, he doesn't seem hung over. Half-orcs are seldom strangers to the bottle.

"Look around? Sure, Vandalin, but where?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 21, 2013)

Despite the heavy imbiding the night before, Vhir manages to drag himself from his slumber to greet the sun as it rises. Though to any other early risers he looks half asleep with squinted eyes and one hand pressed firmly to his temple. The rising dawn mists curl and move in interesting ways. For a moment he thinks he spots a familiar shape dancing in the mist. His totem frolics around him until the suns rays chase the mists away. _Spirits in the mist, a day of great portents._ he thinks to himself. After his ablution is completed he staggers back inside and plops himself back in his seat. It is then that he notices the amulet of fox tails draped about his neck. Vaguely he recalls the night before and being visited by three men. Where they men or spirits in the form of men? He remembers something about a wise woman... but it is all too difficult to recall and his head is splitting. He fashions the string of tails about his waist where they won't hinder his arms in battle. When the kitchen opens he calls for a hearty meal to help chase away his hangover. 
As the others begin to make their way to the table he listens quietly to their conversations. Marcas' talk of fires and troubles, along with Deivon's dreams of portents bothers him. "Maybe the Late Unpleasantness is not so late. This town be like a deep pond, maybe many things beneath the surface. Some not so good." He thumps his great maul on the floor next to his chair. "We will be unpleasant in return if there be trouble."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2013)

"You are right my friend."  Turning to Talishia, I must tell you, Serenrae does not like your childhood haunt, especially, the runes.  A big part of the dream was her destroying the tower and the runes."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2013)

[section]


Marcas nods at Deivon. "Aye, it burned some years ago in the Late Unpleasantness of which Sankitah spoke, taking several of the surrounding buildings as well."​[/section]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2013)

Talashia looks up from the odd little bronze thingy she's fiddling with, and her eyes have the slightly distant cast of someone who hasn't been paying attention and is trying to catch up before someone realizes it.

"It's no great surprise that the fire wasn't an accident," she says slowly, "That always sounded like wishful thinking to me. If your friend saw something though, why didn't he go to the..." An expression of 'ohhhhhh' crosses her face then. "Right. Nevermind."

"As for the rest...dreams. This has always been a town more devoted to Desna. Not that they don't honor Saranrae too, but..." Talashia shrugs and holds up what she's been toying with. A little bronze ornament in the shape of a butterfly. "See? Desna."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2013)

"Let's see how do I respond to that without sounding defensive.  One I do not believe Desna and Serenrae are at odds.  Two I mentioned it as a matter of caution, not condemnation.  As for it just being a dream, that may not be the case, as I  continued to see the representation of Serenrae, even upon waking."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 22, 2013)

*OOC:*


I was having internet trouble yesterday and wasn't able to post. Do any of you have an idea about where you'd like to visit this day, or should I move things along to the next day? I could provide a narration of what happens when you ask around town about the notion that someone was seen at the scene of the crime in the burning of the old chapel. From what I gather some of you might be interested in visiting the new cathedral. Since I want to get things moving along, I will wait until this evening to update. If I get an indication from one or two of you about a place you'd like to visit, we'll go there. Otherwise, I'll advance to the next day.


----------



## kinem (Nov 23, 2013)

Duko will meet up with Passang at some point, probably just while looking around town, and ask him if he's seen anything odd that could potentially be related to the threat.

Also, he has no real interest in religion, but the cathedral seems a logical place to ask about a crime against the old chapel.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2013)

The day before the festival is a busy one, far busier than the day you arrived. Everyone in town is hurrying about, seeming to be up to something. Several caravans have arrived it seems just in time and their masters are barking orders while the porters and teamsters hustle to get the goods to their appointed locations. As such, it is difficult to get anyone to give you a word edgewise.

Your party goes to visit the new cathedral, and it is grand. It is reminiscent of some of the marvelous cathedrals you have seen in Magnimar and other large cities, only on a smaller scale. Easily the largest structure in Sandpoint, it is also the most recently constructed. Sandpoint Cathedral is not dedicated to the worship of a single deity. Rather, it gathers under its eaves the six most commonly worshiped deities in the region: Abadar, Desna, Erastil, Gozreh, Sarenrae, and Shelyn. The building provides chapels for all of these deities in a communal forum--in a way, Sandpoint Cathedral is six different churches under one impressive roof.

The core of the new cathedral is an open-air courtyard surrounding a set of seven standing stones, which themselves surround a circular stone altar. Varisian oral tradition maintains that the seven stones represent the seven towers of Desna's otherworldly palace.

[sblock=Knowledge (history) or (local) DC 15; +5 bonus for natives of Sandpoint or those of Varisian descent]Even the previous chapel wasn't the first holy site on this location. The core of both the original chapel and the new cathedral is the same open-air courtyard with the same seven standing stones and circular stone altar. These stones served the Varisians for centuries as a place of worship; they generally venerated Desna and various Empyreal Lords at these stones.[/sblock]

It takes a while before you can get an audience with the new high-priest, Abstalar Zanthus, and when he does meet with you, your time with him is brief.





"Well met, and do call me Father Abner; all the locals do. I'm afraid I don't know anything about rumors of arson," the priest admits. "Quite frankly I'm shocked anyone could have started such a nasty rumor. The Old Chapel was beloved by all in town. It was not just a place of worship, but it was a place where people came together, conducted business, and shared in feasts and festivals. When the town was founded, it was agreed upon by the settlers that the native Varisians of the area would have their holy sites kept sacred, and it was done. The burning of the Old Chapel was a painful experience for everyone. And Ezakien Tobyn was a friend to all. He was my mentor and never in my youth did I ever hear a soul utter a disparaging word to him. And his daughter Nualia was such a delight. Never have I seen a more beautiful girl. I can't imagine why anyone would wish the two of them harm. I apologize if I have not been of much help, but I must get back to preparing my homily for the festival tomorrow. And there is much other work to do besides."

With that, Father Abstalar begs your pardon and departs. The cathedral is open for all to see, but there are many acolytes and other workers putting up streamers and lights, setting up tables and chairs, and otherwise busying themselves with preparing the cathedral for its grand opening. You look about some, but by all appearances there has never even been a fire here. The carpenters and masons did excellent work in restoring and rebuilding. Talashia barely recognizes the place  [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION]. It has changed so much over the years. And many of the nearby buildings, allegedly damaged in the fire as well, look to have been restored or rebuilt to look like new quite recently as well. You ask around at some of the other places nearby. You speak with a somber Shoanti named Garridan who owns the White Deer, the Kesks, who run the town jeweler shop, a woman named Risa who owns a tavern called Risa's Place, and the Rovanky Tannery, where you speak with Larz Rovanky. You even stop by to say hello to Veznutt at the Way North (much to Marcas' dismay, the old gnome says _Karzoug the Destroyer_ is not for sale, though he does offer to show it to him in detail after the festival  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]). None of them seem to recall anything about anyone getting away from the Old Chapel before it burned down, though they are happy to regale you with stories of heroism of various townsfolk in putting the great blaze out and the town's misery at the loss of the high-priest and his daughter.

You decide to retire early that day. It seems many folk are too busy to give you much time anyway. And for once, you find the Rusty Dragon is fairly sparsely occupied, in the early evening that is. By late night, it is hopping with folks from all over town. In fact, there is barely room to move around with all of the out-of-towners mingled together with so many townsfolk. The festival mood has already taken to the air. You meet so many new faces you cannot possibly remember them all, but you receive many assurances that you will see them again tomorrow. There is much talk of games, feasts and more!

As dawn breaks on the next morn, it is difficult to believe, but many of the people who were up late celebrating last are already busy as beavers putting the last touches on the festival. As soon as you have gathered your things, making certain to prepare yourselves for anything as Marcas warned, you make your way to the town square for the welcoming speeches. The Swallowtail Festival begins promptly, as scheduled, on the Autumnal Equinox. The square before the church quickly becomes crowded as locals and travelers arrive, and several merchant tents featuring food, clothes, local crafts, and souvenirs are there to meet them.

The turnout for the opening speeches is quite respectable, and the four keynote speakers each deliver short but well-received welcomes to the festival. Mayor Deverin's friendly attitude and excitement prove contagious as she welcomes visitors to town and jokes about how even Larz Rovanky, the local tanner (and notorious workaholic) managed to tear himself away from the tannery to attend, much to everyone's amusement (except Larz's). Sheriff Belor Hemlock brings the crowd down a bit with his dour mood, his reminder to be safe around the evening's bonfire, and his request for a moment of silence to remember those who lost their lives in the fire that claimed the town's previous church several years ago. The next speaker is scheduled to be local nobleman Lonjiku Kaijitsu, but a sudden illness has prevented him from attending the ceremony (this isn't something that surprises the locals, as they gossip of Lonjiku's well-known dislike of frivolity and festivals). Sandpoint's town showman Cyrdak Drokkus is more than up to the challenge of bringing the crowd's mood back up with his rousing anecdotes. He delivers a not-completely-irreverent recap of the long process the town went through to finance and construct the new cathedral. He throws in a bit of self­ promotion at the end, as is his wont, inviting everyone to stop by the Sandpoint Theater the following evening to check out his new production of _The Harpy's Curse_, revealing that the lead role of Avisera the harpy queen will be played by none other than the famous Magnimarian diva Allishanda! Finally, Father Abstalar steps up to give a short speech thanking everyone for coming before declaring the Swallowtail Festival underway!









*OOC:*


*Things to do at the Swallowtail Festival*
Numerous games and contests take place during the day before noon, including sack races, games of hide-and-seek, weight-lifting challenges, balance beam contests, and tug-of-war events. Your characters may participate in as many as you like. Make your rolls and feel free to narrate events as they happen, but wait until everyone has had a chance to post before narrating the results. Winners  of these games generally win nothing more than bragging rights for the rest of the day, but for many of Sandpoint's residents, this is a fine prize indeed!

Sack Race: Roll a Dexterity check. You receive a -1 penalty if you Spd is less than 30 and a +1 bonus if your Spd is higher than 30. The scores of the other twelve competitors are listed below. As many PCs as are interested can participate.
[sblock=Competitors]
1d20 → [18] = (18) - Naffer Vosk, Boneyard groundskeeper
1d20 → [17] = (17) - Arika Avertin, baker's daughter, twin sister of Anika
1d20 → [15] = (15) - Tulin, a bouncer at Cracktooth's
1d20 → [14] = (14) - Vonn Hammer, local mason
1d20 → [13] = (13) - Katrine Vinder, General Store owner's daughter
1d20 → [12] = (12) - Olmur Danvakus, halfling grocer
1d20 → [11] = (11) - Anika Avertin, baker's daughter, twin sister of Arika
1d20 → [11] = (11) - Bilivar Wheen, wheelwright
1d20 → [11] = (11) - Tanya, courtesan at The Pixie's Kitten
1d20 → [9] = (9) - Fayven Rock, local farmer
1d20 → [6] = (6) - Ibor Thorn, miller
1d20 → [4] = (4) - Turch Sterglus, retired fisherman[/sblock]
Hide and Seek: Roll a Perception check and a Stealth check and combine them. The scores of the other ten competitors are listed below. As many PCs as are interested can participate.
[sblock=Competitors]
2d20+1 → [18,9,1] = (28) - Anika Avertin, baker's daughter, twin sister of Arika
2d20+1 → [8,13,1] = (22) - Kunar Sand, butcher's bastard son
2d20+1 → [7,11,1] = (19) - Arika Avertin, baker's daughter, twin sister of Anika
2d20+1 → [3,15,1] = (19) - Felsi, wench at the Rusty Dragon
2d20+1 → [12,5,1] = (18) - Minsk Haladan, grandson of the owner of the Curious Goblin
2d20+1 → [15,2,1] = (18) - Jormy Sand, bastard child of Kendra Deverin
2d20+1 → [3,13,1] = (17) - Jurrie Botts, guard at the town jeweler
2d20+1 → [6,7,1] = (14) - Lanalee Magravi, wench at Risa's Place
2d20+1 → [6,2,1] = (9) - Turch Sterglus, retired fisherman
2d20+1 → [2,5,1] = (8) - Katrine Vinder, General Store owner's daughter
[/sblock]
Weight-Lifting: Roll a Strength check. The scores of the other twelve competitors are listed below. As many PCs as are interested can participate.
[sblock=Competitors]

1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21) - Aesrick Battlehorn, dwarf carpenter
1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21) - Das Korvut, Red Dog Smithy owner
1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20) - Gilye, courtesan at The Pixie's Kitten
1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20) - Savah Bevanky, armorer
1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18) - Tulin, a bouncer at Cracktooth's
1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15) - Banny Harker, miller
1d20+2 → [12,2] = (14) - Anika Avertin, baker's daughter, twin sister of Arika
1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13) - Jormy Sand, bastard child of Kendra Deverin
1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11) - Bilivar Wheen, wheelwright
1d20+2 → [8,2] = (10) - Ven Vinder, General Store owner
1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8) - Julius Scarnetti, young son of Titus Scarnetti
1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4) - Turch Sterglus, retired fisherman
[/sblock]
Balance Beam: Roll an Acrobatics check. The scores of the other eight competitors are listed below. As many PCs as are interested can participate.
[sblock=Competitors]
1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24) - Jubrayl Vhiski, Feedbag regular
1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22) - Arika Avertin, baker's daughter, twin sister of Anika
1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20) - Garridan Viskalai, White Deer owner
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18) - Felsi, wench at the Rusty Dragon
1d20+4 → [13,4] = (17) - Anika Avertin, baker's daughter, twin sister of Arika
1d20+4 → [7,4] = (11) - Tanya, courtesan at The Pixie's Kitten
1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6) - Passang, Foxglove's paymaster
1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6) - Turch Sterglus, retired fisherman
[/sblock]
Tug-of-War: Pick a team, A, B, C, or D (you should pick a team before looking at their scores). Then roll a Strength check and add it to the team roll. Teams must be even in number. If a PCs join teams and leave one or more of the teams short a member, a townsperson will join in on that team as the "kicker." *Team A:* Turch Sterglus, retired fisherman, Felsi, wench at the Rusty Dragon, Savah Bevanky, armorer, and Jormy Sand, bastard child of Mayor Kendra Deverin. Felsi encourages Vandalin to join her team,  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]. *Team B:* Belven Valdemar, shipyard owner, Arika Avertin, baker's daughter, twin sister of Anika, Das Korvut, Red Dog Smithy owner, and Aritha Valdemar, Belven's daughter. *Team C:* Cracktooth, Cracktooth's Tavern owner, Jayden Hawk, local ranger, Tulin, a bouncer at Cracktooth's, and Markin Dale, local farmer. *Team D:* Tanya, courtesan at The Pixie's Kitten, Gilye, courtesan at The Pixie's Kitten, Lanalee Magravi, wench at Risa's Place, and Besk Magravi, dishwasher at Risa's Place.
[sblock=Teams]
5d20+4 → [13,2,17,20,14,4] = (56 or 70 w/kicker) - Team B
5d20+4 → [18,13,16,5,13,4] = (56 or 69 w/kicker) - Team D
5d20+4 → [2,9,13,9,17,4] = (37 or 54 w/kicker) - Team C
5d20+4 → [3,1,7,3,12,4] = (18 or 30 w/kicker) - Team A
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 24, 2013)

Duko brings Lax along to the festival, feeling that his friend would enjoy seeing such novelties. _An impressive party_ he admits. He's never seen so many people in one place.

He tries his hand at the weight-lifting contest. Though strong, he is not used to having to balance the heavy log like this, and he drops it, earning himself a low score.

Seeing the tug-of-war, and wanting the chance to redeem himself, he naturally joins the team with the pretty ladies on it (D). "Hello. Could I tug with you?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 25, 2013)

Vhir moves about the town with a wide grin on his face at the sight of all of the activity, colors, and sounds. It reminds him of a grand gathering of the clans. He makes his way over to the competitions with the others and enters the first one that would seem to be a natural fit. When his turn comes up the broad shouldered shoanti grabs hold of the weights and grunts. Halfway up he realizes that he should have stretched better before attempting this feat of strength. His performance is lackluster at best compared to some of the locals. Shaking his head in disgust at himself, he moves over to join the tug of war contest.
He grins and nods approval at Duko's choice of a team and moves to another so as not to intrude on his comrades advances. He joins the B team, introduces himself to his teammates with crushing handshakes before taking up his length of rope. The muscles on his arms stand out as he plants his feet and gives a good showing of himself against his opponents.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 25, 2013)

Duplicate Post


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 25, 2013)

Deivon introduces himself to Father Abner.  "Well met Father,I am brother Deivon, servant of the Dawnflower."  Then with a blush"I simply must pay more attention to my studies, but what is the significance of these stones?"



[sblock=OOC] I swear Deivon must be the worst student in history.  He can't make a single knowledge check.  Even with a +5 bonus on with relegous connotations.  Knowledge, Local (Varasian) 13  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4316641/[/sblock]



When it comes time for the festival, with the visions he has seen he wishes to be prepared.  How ever none have shown anyone in athletic activity, so he brings his armor in his backpack for after the contest.  Wishing to ingraiiate himself into the community, he tries them all.

In the sack race he trips half way down the lane.  By the time he recovers, the field has left him far behind.  [sblock=Sack Race=7]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4316664/[/sblock]

Continuing his mediocre showing, Deivon lifts a paltry amount in the weight lift.
[sblock=Weight Lift=10]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4316669/[/sblock]

He does better at [sblock=Hide and Seek=41]  Stealth check equals 18 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4316671/

Perception = 23 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4316674/[/sblock]

Back to his usual antics he falls of the [sblock=balance beam=7]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4316675/[/sblock]

Finally, he joins team b in the [sblock=Tug of War=5]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4316684/[/sblock] and falls flat on his behind.

The moral of the story?  The gods do know what you are doing.....



After the antics of the afternoon, Deivon puts on his armor and joins his friends for food and drink, before the closing ceremony.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2013)

Vandalin rises full of excitement. He tempers his eagerness by carefully checking his weapons and gear, but eschews his armor for the various games. He is suitably impressed with the new cathedral and pauses to make his observances at the shrine of Desna. After their brief audience with Father Abner Vandalin finds himself with more questions than before. Once he's gone Vandalin asks the others, "Did you understand him to say that this place was a native Varisian religious site even before the Old Chapel was built? Or was he saying that their are other older native Varisian sites in the area that have been kept scared? If the original site was just this open area with scared stones then the burning of the temple would not have impacted it. Was somebody trying to get rid of the modern site? Or is there another site they prefer so they burned this one? Despite what Father Abner said I think the old temple was burned down for a purpose. But to what end?" He shakes his head. "Not a mystery easily solved I think. We should keep our eyes open as building this new Cathedral might well have undone whatever the fire was intended to accomplish."  

While the various possibilities continue to turn in his head Vandalin throws himself into the games. He eagerly takes a place at the rope next to Felsi for the tug of war. Vandalin turns in a respectable performance, but the rest of the team isn't able to do as well. He's just happy he didn't embarrass himself in front of Felsi. "Well it seems this is not our cup of tea. Care to join me in another?" He joins Felsi for the Hide and Seek and again does well, but not as well as the Baker's daughter. The lass found an impossible hiding place that stumped all the others but Deivon giving him the win. Vandalin promised to by Deivon a drink later in celebration of his victory. Foolishly he tried his hand at the weight lifting, but was seriously outclassed and Felsi wisely skipped that one. Vandalin continued his foolish streak by bragging about his balance before trying the balance beam. His overconfidence must have been his downfall as he barely got moving before he stepped off. Still, he lost with grace and enjoyed himself immensely. He gladly spent a couple of gold coins on treats, souvenirs and a hat for Felsi. 

[sblock=Rolls]
Knowledge History (1d20+8=19)
Str check (1d20+1=14) Tug of War
Hide and Seek Stealth and Perception combined. (2d20+13=23)
Weight Lifting Str Check (1d20+1=9)
Balance Beam Acrobatics check (1d20+7=11)
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'll give the other two a chance to post and give Scotley a chance to finish his post before the next update. In the meantime, I'll note the ladies on Team D are happy to have strong arms like Duko's join with them and happily welcome him into their group. Also, two players have now joined Team B, so I might have to add more kickers to another team since we currently have one team with six, one team with five, and two teams with four. If necessary, I'll just roll in kickers to fill up the teams so they are all equal in size.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 26, 2013)

OOC: Sorry didn't notice Vhir joined team b.  Deivon will join team c.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2013)

At Vandalin's musings over the old chapel, Talashia points at the seven stones arranged in a ring in the new cathedral's courtyard.

"There. Those stones were there before the cathedral, were there before the chapel. Before Sandpoint itself, really. They say the old Varisians set those up centuries ago...dedicated to Desna and a few other entities. When they built the chapel, they left it all intact so as not to anger anyone. As for why burn it down...I'd say either someone just wanted to terrorize the town, or they wanted to kill the people inside and make it look like an accident."

She shakes her head sadly.

"As for why someone would want to do that, I have no idea. I remember the priest there being a very gentle and kind fellow."

While Talashia watches the games, she doesn't take part. Instead she hovers at the sidelines and only seems to be half-paying attention. After awhile she gravitates away towards the standing stones and altar and walks between them...not praying exactly, just looking them over and seeking some kind of comfort from the strange distance she feels between herself and the place she grew up.

(OOC - Rolled a 23 on the check: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4317701/ )


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


I'll give  [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] a chance to post until later this evening. If not, I'll move things along to the afternoon's events. Great RP everyone!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 29, 2013)

[section]


Although disappointed that the book is not for sale, Marcas spends quite a bit of time looking through the tome. He also browses through the rest of the store with interest, murmuring his excitement when he finds a particularly interesting piece of work.

The monk joins in the fun and games with a will, jumping into the hide & seek and playing like he did when he was just a child. He does well, only beaten by the professional huntsman skills of his companion Deivon. His performance on the balance beam is somewhat lackluster; however, he accepts his loss with good will and sportsmanship . . . it's all in fun, after all!​[/section]

[sblock=Competitions]
Hide & Seek: 1D20+9+1D20+1 = [4]+9+[16]+1 = 30

Balance Beam: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13

[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry that I haven't posted anything in several days. I'll wrap up the festival games and move to the next part of the festival in a day or two. I've just been in a lot of pain and the medicine really dulls my senses.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 6, 2013)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the weeklong delay everyone. I knew this would be a big post and it has been difficult for me to sit at a chair for long periods of time without my back pain flaring up. But I had some good rest last night and am feeling much better today. I'll do my best to keep my posting up, but please forgive any delays while I am still healing from my auto accident.





*Father Abner*


rangerjohn said:


> Deivon introduces himself to Father Abner.  "Well met Father,I am brother Deivon, servant of the Dawnflower."  Then with a blush"I simply must pay more attention to my studies, but what is the significance of these stones?"




"Been there since time immemorial, I think," the priest says as he departs. "Come speak with me after the festival if you wish to learn more. I really must go now."

*The Sack Race*
Devion is the only member of the party who participates in the sack race. But many townsfolk, visitors and farmers do. In the end, Naffer Vosk, a deformed man who is the groundskeeper at the Boneyard surprises all and leaps across the finish line first, followed closely by Arika Avertin, the young daughter of the town baker and the late Sheriff Avertin. Everyone cheers for the groundskeeper, and the man with the hideous face smiles as good a smile as he can manage while several townsfolk offer to buy him a drink, by which of course they mean "fetch," as all the taverns in town have brought many casks of ale and wine free to all. Devion is one of the last to finish, but the man who came in last and reeks of fish named Turch slaps him on the back afterwards and says, "Aye, mate, 'tis all in good fun after all, eh?" For Naffer's speed and noble performance, he is named Abadar's Champion for the day.

*Hide and Seek*
A very merry game of Hide and Seek ensues. The players are limited to the housings of the new cathedral, and several referees ensure no participant cheats by leaving the cathedral grounds. In this event, Devion redeems himself, finding almost all the participants when it is his turn and finding one of the best hiding spots. Marcus participates too and comes in second, but even he can't find everyone and although he spies a decent hiding spot, Devion finds him none the same. In third place is Arika's twin sister, Anika, who sulks a bit at losing to out-of-towners, but her mother pushes her to go congratulate Devion none the same. Vandalin does well, but not well enough to win; he manages 5th place and Felsi shows up to kiss him on the cheek and say he made a good effort. Turch participates in this event as well, his overwhelming fish odor making him the first found in by virtually every seeker and cuing others when he goes seeking himself to find better hiding spots before he can locate them. But he chuckles and laughs, again saying how it's all in good fun. Anika brings Devion a mug and a skewered chicken leg when she congratulates him. The whole crowd is very impressed with Devion's performance and many toasts are raised, saying the Varisian gods have certainly smiled upon him. For his clever seeking and ability to see in dark places, he is named Seranrae's Champion for the day.







*OOC:*


For the next 24 hours, Devion receives a +2 sacred bonus to Perception checks as a sign of Seranrae's favor.







*Weight-Lifting*
The dwarven carpenter Aesrick Battlehorn is unmatched in this competition, lifting a mighty 360 lbs. above his head a good five seconds longer than his closest competitor, veins on his neck throbbing as he does so. Duko manages to heft a great amount of weight, but cannot lift it quite over his head, and is disqualified early. Vhir does slightly better, but eventually his muscles give out and he, too, is disqualified. Devion manages to last surprisingly longer than anyone else had suspected (and many townsfolk grumble after having apparently lost bets on his early disqualification; but he does manage to outlast the hulking Duko and Vhir, which surprises everyone. But in the end, drinks are lifted to Aesrick, and he is named Gozreh's Champion for the day.

*Balance Beam*
There are several nimble competitors, and the Avertin sisters both do well. Turch falls off the platform barely as soon as he begins. The crowd gives a hearty laugh and Turch laughs along with them. "Aye, gave it a good try, I did," he says as he downs another cup of wine. Devion gives it a try, but is barely better than Turch, and quickly falls off. Vandalin lasts longer than Devion, but cannot compete with the other nimble competitors. Marcus outlasts all of his fellow party members, but ultimately, he too cannot outlast the many talented townsfolk. In the end, a very nimble and agile man named Jubrayl surprises the whole crowd and outlasts the crowd favorite, Arika. Whispered among the crowd to be a heavy drinker at the Feedbag, the crowd murmurs how surprisingly sober he seems this day. He bows gracefully before the crowd after doing a quick pirouette and hopping off; he humbly accepts the title of Shelyn's Champion for his artful performance.

*Tug-of-War*
The tug-of-war is a fierce competion. Team A and B are the first to pair off. At first it seems to be a close match, but it quickly becomes apparent that the strong Belven Valdemar and Das Korvout are holding back to make it more fun for the girls. Team B begins pulling Team A towards the mud, and within 2 minutes, Turch, Felsi, Savah, Jormy, and Vandalin are pulled into the muddy pool and trip all over themselves. The girls of Team A are laughing merrily while they splash mud on each other and Felsi smears a bit of mud on Vandalin's face before wiping it off and saying brown is a good color on him. The mud actually masks Turch's fishy odor and the townsfolk cry that he shouldn't wash it off, which he happily admits might be a fine idea. He walks around muddy from head to toe the rest of the festival.

The next competition sees Team C and D facing off. This time the teams are much more closely matched, and it looks like things could go either way for almost four minutes until Duko gives a mighty tug and hurls Team C into the mud. Cracktooth is brown and red with embarrassment, as he had put up a great deal of overconfidence before the match, but eventually he and the other members of his team get up, clean themselves off, and congratulate the Team D.

The final match is the closest of all as the winners of the previous two matches face off. The competitors tug back and forth for well over five minutes. The crowd cheers on and on as the teams each seem to gain a second wind and swing the contest one way and then the other. Vhir even starts to slide for a moment, before he regains his footing and Lord Valdemar rallies the team to give one last mighty tug. The contest ends as Team D is hurled into the mud, though a few in the back avoid getting more than their boots caked. What everyone expected to be a rout turned out to be quite a match. While the rest of Team B congratulates Team D on a good competition, the noble Lord Belven Valdemar merely gives himself a slight dusting off before bragging that he knew all along that his team would succeed, especially once the mighty Shoanti barbarian had joined them.

Belven and Aritha Valdemar, Arika Avertin, Das Korvout, and Vhir are all named Erastil's Champions for their exceptional teamwork and community spirit.







*OOC:*


For the next 24 hours, Vhir grants a +4 bonus on any aid another checks (instead of +2) as a sign of Erastil's favor.







*Swallowtail Release*
At noon, Father Abner and his acolytes wheel a large covered wagon into the square, and after recounting the short parable of how Desna first fell to earth and was nursed back to health by a blind child whom she transformed into an immortal butterfly as a reward for her aid, they pull aside the wagon's cover, releasing the thousand children of Desna--a furious storm of swallowtail butterflies that swarm into the air in a spiraling riot of color to a great cheer from the crowd. After the release, Father Abner names everyone in the festival Desna's Champions. Throughout the rest of the day, children futilely chase butterflies, never quite quick enough to catch them.







*OOC:*


For the next 24 hours, all PCs receive a single use of a +1 luck bonus which may be applied to any d20 roll as a sign of Desna's favor.







*Lunch*
Lunch is provided free, at the expense of Sandpoint's taverns. Each brings its best dishes--this event is as much a marketing push by the taverns to win new customers as it is to feed a hungry crowd. It soon becomes apparent that the darling of the lunch is, once again, Ameiko Kaijitsu, whose remarkable curry-spiced salmon and early winterdrop mead easily overshadow the other offerings, such as the Hagfish's lobster chowder or the White Deer's peppercorn venison.

*Consecration*
Finally, as the sun begins to set, Father Abner takes the central podium, uses a thunderstone to attract everyone's attention, and clears his throat as he prepares to recite the Prayer of First Dreaming...







*OOC:*


I will take a take a day or two (hopefully) and prepare the next encounter. Feel free to RP events between the games and the Consecration in the meantime. Also, Talashia runs into her family relation who had sent her the locket. This can happen at any time before the Consecration.   [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] may choose which member of her family it is and roleplay this out however she likes, up to the part about the locket. I'll fill in that detail myself.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2013)

Vandalin enjoys the day greatly and spends most of it with Felsi. While he had no victories he's a good sport, congratulating the winners. After the tug of war he suggests that Felsi join him in a stroll at the shore to wash off the worst of the mud. After a bit of playful splashing about they return for lunch and more games and shopping. As evening approaches he buys her a new outfit from a vendor and they return to the Rusty dragon to clean up and change. He puts on his armor over his second best outfit and returns with Felsi just in time for the Consecration.


----------



## kinem (Dec 7, 2013)

Duko thanks his teammates and congratulates the winning team at the tug-of-war.

He and Lax go around, enjoying the festival and meeting more people. However, he wears his armor and carries his axe with him throughout.

When the butterflies are released, Lax is confused at first and seems tempted to chase them, but soon just relaxes and enjoys the show. Duko knows little of Desna but does feel that she is watching.

After lunch, Duko makes a point to find Ameiko and congratulate her on a job well done. "A woman who can cook and fight is rare indeed."


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 9, 2013)

Glowing with sweat from the tug-o-war match, Vhir takes the time to congratulate all of the fine lady folk on team D who gave him quite a challenge. He spends the rest of the time at the festival enjoying sampling the many types of drinks and meats available to him. He can't get over how many people there are in town. The entire production puts him in a fine mood all the way up to the releasing of the butterflies. He nods his head in approval of the symbolic gesture, certain that their deity will be appeased.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2013)

"I should've known I'd find you here."

The voice was male, though not deep. Amused, maybe even a little sly. Talashia jumped and whirled around, prodded from her moment of somber reflection into one of overreaction.

Benin was there, tall and narrow of build; a far cry from his father's thick arms and beard, with his smirking grin and his green tunic and dark brown pants, holding his hands up like she had him covered with a crossbow. That grin made a mockery of it though. It made a mockery of everything.

"Easy there, cuz! I'm no ranchdog."

Talashia realized belatedly that her fingers were sparking. She grimaced and forced calm, finding her center again. Why had she startled so much just from a familiar voice? Stupid...she'd been caught in a vulnerable moment, and overreacted. She had to watch that. Another townsman might not be so jovial about the implicit threat.

"Sorry," she grumped, lowering her hands. "Didn't recognize your voice."

He grinned wider. "You're still a terrible liar, you know."

"What are you doing in town?" Talashia asked, trying to bludgeon the conversation off course to more favorable terrain. "Helping with the festival?"

Benin's grin faded a bit, and he sighed. "Actually, I live here now. We all do."

Her mouth fell open. "But...is everything all right?" She'd never expected them to come back to _Sandpoint_ of all places. They'd been so desperate to get out!

"Oh yes, everything's great," Benin replied breezily, waving her incredulity off. "I'm not even being sarcastic. In case you haven't noticed, Sandpoint's been growing. They get ships coming in here now, you know. More ships means more cargo, and more cargo means more barrels... Father's had to hire two boys to help him out this past year." He studied her for a moment, then asked, "Did you get my present?"

"Your what?" Talashia asked dumbly, then realized what he was talking about. "Oh! Oh. Yes."

He had a gift for that, she remembered. Always keeping her off balance. Though they were cousins, they were near enough in age that their relationship had always been more like siblings. Until he and his family had moved up the coast north to one of the larger ports, where his father's trade as cooper would be more in demand.

Had she missed him? A complex question. Her life had been made easier without him around. No small amount of trouble she'd gotten into had had him at the center of it. But it did feel a little as if a bit of cloud had crossed over the sun as well...things had been a little colder and a little darker after that.

"Well?" he prodded.

Talashia stared, still catching up in her head. "Well...oh, the present." She fished the little brass disc with its butterfly filigree on the front out of her pouch. "It's pretty, I suppose. I can't read it though. Is it really father's?"

[sblock=OOC]Hehe, had to remind myself to stop. I was thinking Benin took the thing from Tala's dad as a keepsake when he left, having overheard that he wanted to send it away with Talashia when she finally left town. But of course, by then, it was gone. So now he's bringing it back to her...annnnnd kind of hoping she won't tell her dad, his uncle, about it all too.  But if you have a different backstory in mind, go for it![/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 10, 2013)

A sharp retort, like the crack of distant thunder, slices through the excited crowd as the sun's setting rays paint the western sky. A stray dog that has crawled under a nearby wagon to sleep starts awake, and the buzz of two dozen conversations, including Talashia's and Benin's, quickly hushes as all heads turn toward the central podium, where a beaming Father Zantus has taken the stage. He clears his throat, takes a breath to speak, and suddenly a woman's scream slices through the air. A few moments later, another scream rises, then another. Beyond them, a sudden surge of strange new voices rises­ high-pitched, tittering shrieks that sound not quite human. The crowd parts and something low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbing glee as the stray dog gives a pained yelp and then collapses with a gurgle, its throat cut open from ear to ear. As blood pools around its head, the raucous sound of a strange song begins, chanted from shrill, scratchy voices.

"Goblins chew and goblins bite,
Goblins cut and goblins fight,
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblins eat and take by force!

Goblins race and goblins jump,
Goblins slash and goblins bump,
Burn the skin and mash the head,
Goblins here and you be dead!

Chase the baby, catch the pup,
Bonk the head to shut it up,
Bones be cracked and flesh be stewed,
We be goblins, you be food!"

Goblins have attacked Sandpoint in the middle of their sacred festival! Townsfolk are screaming and panicked. Some flee, only to turn and find more goblins in their way. Others are paralyzed with fear. Dogs bark, chickens cluck, pigs oink, sheep bleat, and cats hiss. The town is under attack!

It looks like Turch Sterglus' poor luck continues, as he has found himself directly in the path of ravenous goblins jumping out of a nearby wagon!

[sblock=Perception DC 12]You see that the shape that raced by and killed the dog now hides at the wagon's edge-a single goblin, licking the blood from its dogslicer as it looks excitedly at the crowd, seeking out a new target.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*COMBAT!*
Ditzie Link: http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52a6c36c3000c
A brief refresher on ditzie. Look for the last post with an update to the map. It will include a link to the latest ditzie map. Move your character token and the token of any companions/familiars whenever you take your turn, then hit Enter. This will save the page and change the URL. Copy and paste the new URL at the end of your post for your actions. If you are not moving during your turn, then there is no need to change the map. Simply note you are not moving.


PC initiatives have been averaged along with the monsters and already rolled. PCs take their turns together. When the PCs' turn is up, post your actions as soon as you are ready. After all PCs have acted, I will describe the actions of the NPCs and monsters.
Townsfolk and other animals (like livestock) go at the end of the round, but most them are paralyzed with fear. You can encourage a group of townsfolk in a 2x2 area to move on your turn with a DC 10 Diplomacy check as a full-round action, although they are hesitant and afraid and will only move 3 squares in any direction. For each 5 full points by which you exceed the DC, you may include townsfolk in one adjacent 2x2 area (e.g. if you roll a 25, you may move townsfolk within a 4x4 area). Animals can be moved in similar fashion with a DC 10 Handle Animal or Animal Empathy check.
You may freely move through squares occupied by townsfolk (but not animals, which must be moved via Handle Animal or bull-rushed; assume DC 11), though you may not end your turn in a townsfolk square.
While most of the townsfolk are generic, a few are individuals you have already interacted with. If you feel like exploring, hover over the names of the townsfolk, or look for unique icons to see who is who. (Although I didn't give him a unique token, Benin is the townsfolk adjacent to Talashia.)
Hopefully the goblins and the PCs are distinct enough on the map from the townsfolk. If not, hover over the icon and diztie will display the name. I spent a lot of time trying to make this look pretty, yet functional. I hope you enjoy it!

*Initiative*
19 - PCs
15 - Goblins
0 - Townsfolk

*HP & Conditions*
(X/Y, where X = damage taken and Y = hp total)
Goblin 1 - 0/?
Goblin 2 - 0/?
Goblin 3 - 0/?
Devion - 0/12
Duko - 0/9
-Lax - 0/9
Marcus - 0/9
Talashia - 0/7
Vandalin - 0/9
Vhir - 0/13


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2013)

[section]


After an instant of near panic, Marcus realizes he's got his bow in hand and the Zen calm of his training settles over him like a mantle of peace. He draws and knocks, and sends an arrow flying to the single goblin in his view. That arrow is followed by a second before the first has even reached it's mark.

Both missiles fly true, threading the townsfolk between Marcas and his targets flawlessly and slamming into the hapless Goblin with meaty thunks.​[/section]

[sblock=Actions]
The map is excellent, airwalkrr! I'm a HUGE fan of a good map, and love to make 'em look pretty as well. One thing we could use are coordinates.


Longbow Attack: Perfect Strike (1d20+2=15, 1d20+2=21) & Second Arrow (1d20+2=21) for Damage (1d8+3=9, 1d8+3=4)

Forgot Point Blank Shot when I made the original rolls. I edited to numbers above manually so that they reflect the +1 bonus to Attack/Damage - that's why they look different from the rolls in IC.

In this case, Marcas' target is the northernmost goblin in the cluster of three - the only one at which he's got a clear shot, I think.

Map: No Change[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 10, 2013)

The chanting voices immediately had Talashia's hackles up, but her heart stopped for a beat when the little monsters tromped merrily into town like they owned it. _The guards! Where are the guards?!_ flickered across her mind, but Benin's presence beside her galvanized the shock and fear into something else.

And somewhere out there, her parents were probably either arriving, or maybe even already here. Three goblins...no, there were more. They'd never do this with just three.

"Stay behind me," she instructed Benin tightly. Inside her the vortex of magic churned and raged, swirling endlessly like the base of a funnel cloud. Talashia's voice sounded distant in her own ears. Could anyone hear her over the gathering thunder? "You'll be safe there."

"Cuz, we have to GO!" Benin shouted over the crowd. "Trust me, I'm no safer from the goblins here than right next to them!"

"Not from the goblins," she said. Her voice was toneless...iron control of a barely containable fury. Wind rose around her, lifting her long white hair up around her head. "From me."

Talashia lifted her hands, and spoke two words...words that through long practice and conditioning created a channel in her mind. A safe passage to tap into that maelstrom within herself. A blaze of sparks radiated from her fingers and coalesced into a sharp, blue jag of pure magical energy that hovered between her palms for a moment...then snapped forward with a loud *CRACK*, zigzagging effortlessly through the crowd, up and over the wagon, and into the goblin on the far right side!

[sblock=Action]Magic Missile! A lousy 2 damage, but it's crowd-friendly at least.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4328565/ [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 10, 2013)

Deivon moves to attack the nearest goblin.



[sblock=Actions][Sblock= Perception=10]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4328670/[/sblock] he misses with 7  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4328695/[/sblock]

[sblock=New Map] http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52a73b3083f66
[/sblock]


[sblock= to Airwalkr] Any idea what happened to my character sheet?  It missing my equipment, feats 
and traits.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2013)

Seeing the danger to the townsfolk, Vandalin grabs his blades and shouts "everyone fall back to the church." He emphasizes this by pointing his with his sword. Seeing he is being ignored in the shock, chaos and panic of the sudden attack, Vandalin decides to act. He moves, cloak flapping behind him, to block the Goblins from the bulk of the crowd. "You're not welcome here," he shouts at the Goblins in hopes of drawing them to himself rather than unarmed folk. 

[sblock=New Map]http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52a74e89c9573[/sblock]

[sblock=Rolls]Perception (1d20+5=21)
Diplomacy (1d20+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> After an instant of near panic, Marcus realizes he's got his bow in hand and the Zen calm of his training settles over him like a mantle of peace. He draws and knocks, and sends an arrow flying to the single goblin in his view. That arrow is followed by a second before the first has even reached it's mark.
> 
> Both missiles fly true, threading the townsfolk between Marcas and his targets flawlessly and slamming into the hapless Goblin with meaty thunks.



Marcus fells the goblin with his first arrow and plugs another into it before he even realizes the creature is out for the count.


Shayuri said:


> Talashia lifted her hands, and spoke two words...words that through long practice and conditioning created a channel in her mind. A safe passage to tap into that maelstrom within herself. A blaze of sparks radiated from her fingers and coalesced into a sharp, blue jag of pure magical energy that hovered between her palms for a moment...then snapped forward with a loud *CRACK*, zigzagging effortlessly through the crowd, up and over the wagon, and into the goblin on the far right side!



The goblin grunts at the impact, then begins to giggle with glee, as if the magic missile only tickled him.



rangerjohn said:


> Deivon moves to attack the nearest goblin.[sblock= to Airwalkr]Any idea what happened to my character sheet?  It missing my equipment, feats
> and traits.[/sblock]



By the time Devion reaches the goblin, it is lying face down in the ground, two of Marcus' arrows poking out of it. Since he can move no further, without overexerting himself, he gives the downed goblin a good cut to make sure it is good and dead.







*OOC:*


Hopefully this is within the spirit of Devion's actions. I applied a single hit with a scimitar to the goblin. As for your character sheet, my best guess is that it has something to do with the format changes in OP since the update. I've noticed the old character sheets are behaving strangely in some cases. *sigh* The price of "progress" I suppose. It might be good to keep a simple character sheet backup on the wiki or on your computer. I apologize to everyone for the poor behavior of OP. It hasn't been working out as well for character sheets as it was intended.








Scotley said:


> Seeing the danger to the townsfolk, Vandalin grabs his blades and shouts "everyone fall back to the church." He emphasizes this by pointing his with his sword. Seeing he is being ignored in the shock, chaos and panic of the sudden attack, Vandalin decides to act. He moves, cloak flapping behind him, to block the Goblins from the bulk of the crowd. "You're not welcome here," he shouts at the Goblins in hopes of drawing them to himself rather than unarmed folk.



The two remaining goblins in your immediate vicinity cackle with insane glee. One licks his dogslicer, while the other gets a hungry look in his eyes.









*OOC:*


*HP & Conditions*
Goblin 1 - 17/? DEAD!
Goblin 2 - 2/?
Goblin 3 - 0/?
Devion - 0/12
Duko - 0/9
-Lax - 0/9
Marcus - 0/9
Talashia - 0/7
Vandalin - 0/9
Vhir - 0/13
   [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION] Vhir is up
   [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] Duko is up

*Map:* http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52a7ac4787b11
I'll be sure to include coordinates on the next map.





[sblock=DM's eyes only]Naughty!
Goblin 1 - 17/4 @ -13 DEAD!
Goblin 2 - 2/9 @ 7
Goblin 3 - 0/3 @ 3[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 11, 2013)

Vhir gawks for a moment as the townsfolk surge around him in a panic. _What is this, some new event?_ Then he sees the beasts dashing through the crowd. He realizes abruptly that whatever is happening is not part of the townsfolk's ceremony. With the ease of long practice he unshoulders his massive hammer, squares his shoulders, and bellows a terrifying warcry. His boots dig into the ground as he launches forward at a sprint. People scramble out of his path as he hurtles forward. He pushes past both Devion and Marcus with his eyes set firmly on his enemies. He hurdles the first downed foe and prepares to swing at the ugly little beasts when disaster strikes. His back foot tangles itself in the corpse of their comrade and fouls his aim. His hammer swings low and digs into the ground sending up a shower of dirt and debris. His reckless assault has left him vulnerable to a return attack!

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Ditzie Map
Vhir Cleave attack and damage (1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=18, 2d6+4=7, 2d6+4=14)
Missed on my first attack of the cleave, so the other is out too. *-2 AC until his next turn for using cleave.*
For Perception he got a 10
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kinem (Dec 12, 2013)

_Goblins! Here?!? Better than giants, at least ..._

"Let's get 'em, Lax!"

Duko immediately draws his greataxe; however, he is not yet skilled enough in the arts of combat to do so while walking. He then makes his way to the foes, stopping over the dead goblin.

Meanwhile, Lax follows a parallel course, circling around to the other side, flanking one of the little monsters with Duko.

new map

ooc: Neither Duko nor Lax can attack this round, unless for some reason Duko could already have had his axe drawn.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2013)

As Vhir runs for the goblin, he gets a pallid look upon his face... that is until Vhir stumbles over the corpse of his fellow goblin. At that, the goblin recoils with laughter, nearly bowling himself over as he sings,
"Goblin laughs as giant trips,
Goblin learned to swing from hips!"
The goblin cuts at Vhir with his dogslicer, leaving a nasty slash on Vhir's arm. (AC 20, 4 hp) In his mirth, he completely ignores Duko and his pet.

The other goblin watches with interest as Lax approaches, but shrugs his shoulders as the beast moves to flank his fellow goblin. He instead turns his dogslicer upon the chicken a few feet away and cackles when sinks his blade into the fowl, singing,
"Goblin slices, chicken cries,
Goblin wants to eat its eyes!"
(5-foot step west, attack chicken, chicken falls unconscious)

A nearby shepherd tries desperately to herd his sheep away from the scene as his sheep dog barks incessantly at the goblins, unmoving. Turch manages to back away from the fight, but the look of complete surprise mixed with horror on his face at the grisly scene and all the blood seems to take quite a bit out of his step. Many of the other townsfolk run in circles, moving this way and that in utter confusion while most stand paralyzed with fear, uncertain of what to do. Father Abner, at least, seems to keep his cool, and tries to usher people closer to him, with which he has limited success. By now a cry has gone up for the town guard, but judging by all the screams you are hearing, there is panic in the town both near and far. Could the goblins be elsewhere as well? Through the throng of people, it is difficult to tell whether there are any other goblins in the immediate vicinity. It seems clear that it would be best to deal with these before moving on to investigate further.









*OOC:*


*HP & Conditions*
Goblin 1 - 17/? DEAD!
Goblin 2 - 2/?
Goblin 3 - 0/?
Devion - 0/12
Duko - 0/9
-Lax - 0/9
Marcus - 0/9
Talashia - 0/7
Vandalin - 0/9
Vhir - 4/13 @ 9
 [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION] Devion is up
 [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] Duko is up
 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] Marcus is up
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Talashia is up
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] Vandalin is up
 [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION] Vhir is up

*Map:* http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52a9019d10233





[sblock=DM's eyes only]Naughty!
Goblin 1 - 17/4 @ -13 DEAD!
Goblin 2 - 2/9 @ 7
Goblin 3 - 0/3 @ 3[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 12, 2013)

Deivon moves forward and attack the goblin who attacked his friend.

[sblock=Actions]  He swing and probably misses with an 11 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4330341/.  If by some miracle that hits he does 5 dmg  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4330345/[/sblock]





Map update  http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52a9f89af066f


----------



## kinem (Dec 13, 2013)

Duko swings his axe down onto the nearby goblin, striking it down with a deep cut.

Lax circles around the other goblin a little to better take advantage of the distraction provided by Vhir, and lashes out with his bite and claws, but the creature evades his strikes, with one claw tearing at its armor.

[sblock=actions]Duko attack 22, damage 16

Lax att 14,13,11; damage 8,5,8
I'm assuming that the 14 doesn't quite hit.

perception: Duko 6, Lax 22[/sblock]

new map


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 13, 2013)

*OOC:*


Apparently my map did not update properly. Nor did rangerjohn's. Ditzie beta is only beta after all so perhaps there was an error. Apologies for the confusion. I had meant to move the goblin on the west end 5-ft. towards the chicken and place a skull over the chicken. I've adjusted positions on the map to keep in the spirit of everyone's actions (assuming Devion did NOT climb or jump up on the wagon, but rather moved around behind Vhir).





The goblin cackles as he nimbly ducks Devion's blade. However, as he is laughing, a spurt of blood pours out of his mouth and Duko removes his axe from the goblin's back. The goblin wobbles for a second before coughing up more ichorous blood and collapsing on the ground, his dogslicer still clenched tightly in his hand.

As Lax assaults the third goblin, he gloats and ducks, dodges and weaves, as Lax doesn't manage to lay a single scratch on him, although he does slightly splinter the goblin's shield and make a cosmetic tear in the goblin's leather armor. The goblin artfully evades the attacks, and laughs as he does so, almost as if it is a game, singing,
"Goblin moves and cat will scratch,
Looks like kitty met his match!"

The goblin is either blissfully unaware of the fate of his two colleagues, he doesn't care, or he is radically insane. Perhaps a touch of all three...








*OOC:*


HP & Conditions
Goblin 1 - 17/? DEAD!
Goblin 2 - 18/? unconscious, dying
Goblin 3 - 0/?

Map: http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52ab5f2bc678a






[sblock=DM's eyes only]Naughty!
Goblin 1 - 17/4 @ -13 DEAD!
Goblin 2 - 18/9 @ -9
Goblin 3 - 0/3 @ 3[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2013)

More than a little nettled at the goblin surviving her first spell, Talashia draws herself up and pours everything she has into her second one. Little sparks arc and pop off of her to spider over the ground, forcing Benin to take a step back as the hairs on his arms stand up.

The magical bolt that forms is significantly bigger this time as it waits between her hands.

She started out with a mocking, deadpan recital to the same tempo as their shrieking song, but cut rather short on the last line.

"Goblin tease and goblin goad...and then explode."

There was a crack like thunder as Talashia released her missile, which whipped through the market square, rose high over the wagon and slammed down onto the offending goblin with a _good deal_ more force than the first.

(Magic missile: 5 points! Woo! IC working again! WOO!)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4331908/


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 13, 2013)

The third goblin is blasted in the face by Talashia's magic missile flying into him. It knocks him flat on his back... and he does not get back up. After a few moments, you can tell that these goblins are no longer a threat. The people nearby are considerably more calm than they were just a few moments before. But you still hear wails coming from other parts of town. Something grim is happening in Sandpoint.

"Oh my!" Turch Sterglus exclaims as the final goblin falls practically right in front of him. "How heroic of you! And here I thought you were just some sell-swords passing through."

Meanwhile, Father Abner is trying to corral people into the temple for safety. The occasional screams which can be heard throughout town are unsettled to a great many, and some rush off to check on friends or loved ones in other parts of town. The entire scene is still rather chaotic.









*OOC:*


For now, combat is over. You have some time to compose yourselves, get your bearings, and (if you wish) heal any damage that was sustained.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 14, 2013)

"Gather the injured around me."  Deivon says while 
waving for attention.


[sblock=Healing burst] 2 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4332605/ and 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4332607/[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 16, 2013)

Vhir snarls and takes a moment to stomp the corpse of the goblin that mocked him with its song. He marches over to the rest of the group, slapping the haft of his weapon against his free hand. "Filthy beasts! What the Hells are they doing here? They could not win against so many people, but they attack anyway!" He shakes his head and turns to look towards the parts of town where sounds of chaos still arise. He turns back as Devion completes his ritual and the soothing power of his deity washes over him. The slash on his arm stops bleeding and turns pink leaving a light scar behind.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2013)

"Goblins are stupid," Talashia says tersely, looking around. "And easily riled up. Maybe one of them is trying to lead an attack to gain prestige or...whatever it is the little monsters have."

She returns her attention to the other in the group.

"There's more. I'm going to find them, and kill them. Are you coming?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 17, 2013)

"Coming Talishia,"  Deivon replies, as he rises 
from his healing.  Quickly, checking his gear he follows where the sorceress
leads.


----------



## kinem (Dec 17, 2013)

Duko wipes his axe on the ground.

"Something strange is going on. Those goblins seemed drugged or something. Then again, goblins are strange."

He heads off with the others, with Lax by his side.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2013)

[section]


Marcus stands for a moment, marveling once more at the incredible pace of real combat. He shakes off the cobwebs and strides after Shayuri, knocking an arrow as he goes. He doesn't slow as he passes the first victim of his monastic training, just stoops to jerk the arrows from the poor creature in case they're worth saving.​[/section]


_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 17, 2013)

As you take in the scene around you, it is clear that chaos has engulfed Sandpoint. Goblins race everywhere, running amok and singing and slashing indiscriminately. As Devion heals the wounded, you hear a feline hiss as a cat darts across a nearby rooftop, then a goblin leaps off the roof towards Lax, his dogslicer arced downwards... only to fall to the side and break his neck. Goblin blood pools around him as he lies in a mangled heap, his spine poking out the side of his neck. Just as Talashia says she is about to go looking for more of the nasty creatures to kill, a sudden bloom of fire from a nearby unattended wagon or cart grabs your attention. Bilivar Wheen the wainwright comes barreling out of the bloom, his tunic aflame. As you rush to investigate the burning wagon, Father Abner casts a create water spell upon Bilivar, dousing the flames. As you approach the conflagration, you find that a number of cackling and shrieking goblins armed with dogslicers and torches hopping about it. One goblin, equipped with studded leather armor and armed with both dogslicer and whip leads them. When the goblins take notice of your presence, they shriek with delight at the prospect of battle, and rush forward to attack. The goblin leader sings an ugly rhyme to quite literally whip the goblins under her command into a furious frenzy when they see you, singing,
"Burn the wagons, light the halls,
Goblins set fire with happy squalls,
Torch the people, even the flies,
Brighten up the darkening skies!"

The goblins hurl themselves headlong into battle before you can react, charging your front line! The leader approaches first, stopping just out of reach and brazenly attempts to trip up the brawny Vhir with her whip. Fantastically, she succeeds! (CMB 16) The whip luckily wraps itself tightly around Vhir's left leg, and the jerk of it catches him quite by surprise as he crashes to the ground. The rest of the goblins cheer at the collapse of the barbarian as they rush up ahead of their leader, plunging into melee. One thrusts his torch at Vhir (AC 2), while another whacks his torch at Duko (AC 4) and a third tries to set Lax aflame (AC 8). Luckily, none strike their targets, and the goblings curse terrible things in their wretched tongue.

[sblock=Talashia: Perception DC 10]Benin has disappeared in the confusion. Talashia will have to find him later.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


*Goblin Pyros*
The goblins have found the cart full of fuel for the sunset bonfire! Stop them before they use it to set nearby buildings aflame!

*Initiative*
22 - Goblins
3 - PCs
0 - Townsfolk
Unlike the last battle, the goblins have won initiative. They have hence moved from their starting positions, and I noted their actions. I placed the PCs in an order I found reasonable: Duko & Vhir in front, Devion & Marcus in the middle, and Talashia & Vandalin in the back. Still no coordinates since this battle takes place in the same area. I found it easier to simply use the map from the previous battle rather than re-create it from scratch. But I will include coordinates on the next map.
 [MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION] Devion is up
 [MENTION=24234]kinem[/MENTION] Duko is up
 [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] Marcus is up
 [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] Talashia is up
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] Vandalin is up
 [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION] Vhir is up

*HP & Conditions* _(X/Y, where X = damage taken and Y = hp total)_
Goblin 1 - 0/?
Goblin 2 - 0/?
Goblin 3 - 0/?
Goblin Warchanter - 0/?
Devion - 0/12
Duko - 0/9
-Lax - 0/9
Marcus - 0/9
Talashia - 0/7
Vandalin - 0/9
Vhir - 2/13 @ 11, prone (-4 to attack, -4 melee AC, +4 ranged AC)

*Map:* http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52b0193499c8f






[sblock=DM's eyes only]Naughty!
Goblin 1 - 0/2
Goblin 2 - 0/11
Goblin 3 - 0/10
Goblin Warchanter - 0/9[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2013)

[section]


Once more thinking quickly, Marcas takes a step to separate him from the little gobbo threatening with his dogslicer, and fires two quick arrows into the scrum!​[/section]









*OOC:*


No change to the map unless he kills his target.







[sblock=Actions]
Move/Free: 5' Step NE to eliminate AoO. Never mind - just saw you've got him neatly boxed in by a platform . . .
Standard: Longbow Attack (1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=15) at the Goblin adjacent to him to the SE (Provokes AoO). If these are hits, damage is 1d8+3=9, 1d8+3=11. If the first shot kills his target, he'll fire the second arrow at another standard gobbo, hopefully killing it as well . . .

OOC: For future reference, as his primary weapon is his longbow Marcas will do everything possible not to sandwich himself in between party members (or townsmen, obstacles, etc). I won't worry about it nearly as much once he gets Point Blank Master and no longer provokes AoOs, but for now he'd be more cautious than that (stay at the back in marching order, etc.)[/sblock]
_______________
[sblock=Mini Stats]
*Marcas Vanator*
*Initiative:* +03
*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 11 Flat-Footed)
*HP:* 09/09
*Senses:* Perception +7      
*CMB:* +02 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +03 *Reflex: * +05 *Will:* +04
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 17, 2013)

"So you wish to play with fire, let's see what Serenrae has to say."
 Deivon intones, as he spews fire from his hand.

[sblock=Actions]Firebolt 1/6 at goblin in front of duko.
RTA fire bolt -1 the dice roller continues to hate me.http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4336062/[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2013)

As much as Talashia wants to just smite the goblins, she realizes there's a more pressing matter to be seen to. That flaming cart!

She starts edging around to get behind the goblins so she can make for the cart. In anticipation of attracting their ire, she casts a quick spell, summoning a magical protection.

(OOC - moving south to get a clear run at the cart and casting Shield. Plan is to hurry over next turn and empty my waterskin over it.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 17, 2013)

Landing hard on his back followed by a solid *thunk* as his skull bounces off of the cobblestones, Vhir lies dazed from the surprise attack. His vision blurs out of focus and everything sounds odd from the jar to his senses. Somewhere nearby, far clearer than the shouts and screams that have begun anew from the fighting, comes a barking laugh. Rolling to his side he looks up towards the burning cart. The orange leaping flames seem to dance and cavort in a strange fashion. For a moment he sees a vulpine figure leap atop the burning hulk, wink with luminous eyes, and fade away from sight. Closer to his ear he hears a voice whisper, _"What a mighty warrior, who fights from his backside. Your friends bleed while you take your ease..."_

His eyes refocus as he lets out a snarl of anger. The visions and voices are gone now and his view is filled with the ugly cavorting monster a few inches away. With an inarticulate cry he slams his fists into the ground and hurls himself upright. Muscles bulge as he grips the shaft of his earthbreaker and raises it high overhead. He brings it down with the force of a giants blow sending cobblestones flying and shaking the earth all around him. He roars again at the tiny creatures all around him. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Stand from prone for my move action, provoking AoO.
Rage (+2 str/con, -2 AC)
Raging Power Attack with Earthbreaker (1d20+5=11, 2d6+10=17)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kinem (Dec 17, 2013)

Duko looks at Lax for a brief moment. _Does he understand what is going on? Do I? The last thing I need is for him to develop a taste for humanoid blood._

He grips his axe firmly with both hands. A sudden downward chop lays cleaves into the goblin in front of Lax.

The cat-like creature lashes out with claws and bite. The bite misses, but at least one claw scores a solid hit, ripping flesh.

[sblock]Duko attack 17, damage 11

If that goblin goes down Lax circles around the other goblin, stepping over the fallen one, to flank with Vhir. If not, I'm not sure if he can flank with Bilivar Wheen. If he flanks he gets +2 to hit and probably hits with both claws. Flanking is not included in the numbers below.

Lax bite attack 4; claw attack 14, damage 6; claw attack 23 (not a crit), damage 8[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2013)

Vandalin puts his blades away and scans the area for trouble. "There are bound to be more of them. This just doesn't make sense even for Goblins." He moves to join the hunt for more trouble.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 18, 2013)

Marcus takes a step back, pushing the chicken aside, but neither of his arrows find their mark.

Devion's bolt of fire whirls past the goblin and strikes the ground ineffectively. The goblin's grin with delight at the sheer sight of it, even though it was clearly meant for one of them.

Talashia casts her spell and moves south, a look of great concern upon her face.

As Vhir hurls himself upward, two of the goblins take swipes at him with their torches (AC 17 for 3 dmg + 1 fire and AC 9, miss). The fire from one of the torches singes Vhir's hide armor, but more damage is done to his pride. His earthbreaker flies towards the nearest goblin, but instead shatters into the ground as the goblin nimbly hops aside. The goblin giggles as the barbarian misses.

Duko downs one goblin with his axe, and Lax moves to step over the creature, flanking with Vhir. The beast Lax rakes at the second goblin, scratching through the goblin's shield and tearing into its leather armor, but it is only a flesh wound. However the second claw hews into the goblin and takes him down. The goblins grimace at the sight of their fallen comrades. Nevertheless, the goblins continue to madly press their attack and the one still holding a torch decides to it back and instead use its dogslicer.
[sblock=Marcus]@Morrus;, remember I said animals will move from your square if you enter them (if I didn't say so I meant to), and there is a chicken right behind Marcus (chickens are also Tiny, so you could occupy it's square nonetheless, though I didn't make the token to scale because it might have been difficult to tell what it actually was). Since it was in the spirit of his actions, I'll assume he took a 5-ft. step back into the chicken's square, displacing the chicken, to avoid an AoO. In the future I'll put him in the back rank and put Vandalin in the middle. But do bear in mind for the purposes of this encounter, your characters are literally pushing through a crowd and space is at a premium.[/sblock][sblock=Talashia]@Morrus;, be sure to note your movement on ditzie, press Enter to save, and post the new URL in your post. For now I'll move Talashia based on your description to an appropriate location.[/sblock][sblock=Valdalin]







Scotley said:


> Vandalin puts his blades away and scans the area for trouble. "There are bound to be more of them. This just doesn't make sense even for Goblins." He moves to join the hunt for more trouble.



Perhaps you were under the impression the combat was over. There are still three conscious, fighting goblins! I'll give you a chance to take your turn normally.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


*HP & Conditions*
Goblin 1 - 11/?, unconscious, dying
Goblin 2 - 14/?, unconscious, dying
Goblin 3 - 0/? 
Goblin Warchanter - 0/?
Devion - 0/12
Duko - 0/9
-Lax - 0/9
Marcus - 0/9
Talashia - 0/7
Vandalin - 0/9
Vhir - 6/14 @ 8, rage
  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], Vandalin is up!

*Map:* http://beta.ditzie.com/48118/52b0f6216928e





[sblock=DM's eyes only]Naughty!
Goblin 1 - 11/2 @ -9 inspire courage
Goblin 2 - 14/11 @ -3 inspire courage
Goblin 3 - 0/10 inspire courage
Goblin Warchanter - 0/9 inspire courage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 18, 2013)

[sblock=airwalkrr]No worries . Just thought I'd give you an SOP for those situations where he can set it up that way. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2013)

[sblock=airwalker]Can Vandalin move through Lax's square to get to the enemy or through the edge of the tent or stand next to Lax? Would like to get to the square diagonally south of the Warchanter.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


I would say yes,  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]. Lax is considered an ally, and as far as I know PF still allows you to move through an ally's square.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2013)

Feeling bold, Vandalin decides to face down the Goblin leader. He slips past Lax and attacks with a short sword thrust (1d20+5=13), but finds the foe challenging to hit. He curses under his breath and braces himself for a return attack.

Revised Map


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2014)

(OOC - Anyone heard from Airwalker in awhile?)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 4, 2014)

OOC: Not since before the holidays.


----------

